# 29 Gallons Under the Sea



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome to a story of preparation and disaster. All tied up into a neat little bundle of "well crap’s" and “omgican'tbelieveijustdidthat’s".

Table of Contents:

20 Gallons Under The Sea

Moby Fish, the Saga Continues

I Can See Clearly Now, the Murk is Gone

Update #1 - Stability Can’t be Bought

Plans for My Tank

Update #2 - Let’s Go Fishin’

Update #3 - I Just Couldn't Leaf it Alone

Update #4 - You're Not Such a Fungi Afterall

Update #4b - They Call Me Mellow Yellow​
Update #5 - Let's Shrimplify the Problem

Update #6 - A Herculean Task

Update #7 - A Little Piece of Heaven and Other Nursery Rhymes

Update #8 - Bigger is Better... Right?

Update #9 - A Tank in Need

Update #10 - It's ALIVE

Update #11 - I'll Just Skim Over the Good Bits

Update #12 - Bad Luck is Still Luck

Update #13 - A Lapse in Time

*The Story*

I'm a novice fishkeeper, compulsive plant-buyer and amazon aficionado. I have one dog, one cat, one husband and 5 cars. I'm an advanced procrastinator, obsessive researcher and deep end swimmer. I either dive right in or I couldn't care less.

Low-tech planted tanks have given me quite the board to dive off of. I came into a small gift of money, so what is there that is better to waste it on, than a beautiful aquascape.

I have spent the better part of these last couple weeks, researching for at least 4 hours (sometimes 6) a day on different setups, varying views and appropriate processes for creating my own aquatic masterpiece. This is mostly impressive because I have just entered midterms week, and I’m learning so much. Not that any of it has anything to do with my studies, but I’m learning right? (...right?)

Regardless, I was Inspired by images such as this:










And this:










And this:










It was hard not to feel as though I had finally found something that would be a living representation of all the beauty that is trapped in my mind that cannot adequately be expressed through term papers and legal memos. 

It all started with a friend of mine who offered to give me her empty 10 gallon when I showed her some of these inspiring aquascapes a few months ago. I would need to buy the hardware, but she had just moved her fish into a 30 gallon tank, and was looking at a second 20 gallon. Ergo, free tank.

After doing some minor reading on what fish I could stock a 10 gallon tank with, I quickly ran into the word “unstable”. Small changes in water chemistry would imbalance the entirety of the tank more quickly and thereby cause me stress, the fish stress, my dog stress (he’s always stressed) and end up being a lot more work with a lot fewer options. 

I read a couple of forum posts (running into this forum) that suggested the best thing for a beginner, would be a 20 gallon unit, for a low tech, planted tank. Creating and maintaining an ecosystem was a lot more intriguing to me than babying and managing a forced containment of life. I love things that are beautiful, and happy things are always more beautiful. So this forum has been an invaluable asset to me and as such, I would like to share my progress here first for feedback, insight and obviously the knowledge you guys have so much of. 

From this discovery naturally, the search was on. I scoured craigslist for the perfect 20 gallon tank. Unfortunately I flaked on a guy and lost out on a cycled tank with all the fixins, complete with stand (in my defense I had been awake for 36 hours and sort of… lost track of time). 

However I snagged me this nice piece of aquarium driftwood:










(the marbles don’t make an appearance in the finished hardscape, they totally ruin my chi).

Before we move on I think it prudent to say that my last few attempts at fishkeeping have not gone well. Although my last Betta Wanda (I am aware it was a male) lived to the ripe old age of 3. So maybe not terrible, but certainly not well. That may be a story for another post on “what not to do with fish”. 

So it is my duty to the memory of Fred the red Betta, multiple neon tetras, a baby pleco and some shrimp (I was a child don’t judge too harshly) and my last betta Wanda, that if I do this, I’m going to do this right.

I must stress that that caring for any animal is about their own welfare and less about your own selfish desires. I passed over a beautiful betta at my local fish store (“LFS”) that was silver with a teal body that melted into the fins. The little guy was so full of spunk, he turned and eyeballed me when I picked up his containment unit. I nearly put him into my cart right then and there. But I was there to purchase a quarantine tank and substrate, not bring home a betta to live in a cup for a few days while I sorted out my crap. As you will see later on, it was a good decision. (I did go back several days later and he was still there, so I bought him since my little tank was all set up. More on him later).

Now onward with my (in progress) Adventure. I hope that this picture journal may help any new aspiring fishkeepers, or at least provide an answer to some question somewhere held by someperson. I will be supplementing this journey with links of what I purchased, as well as the informational links that I found most useful. Not just the ones that told me what I wanted.

DRIFTWOOD:

This is where my inspiration came from.










After purchasing the driftwood I placed it in a 5 gallon bucket and weighed it down as it was quite buoyant. I left it in the bucket for 3 days, as it had been removed from its previous aquarium 3 months earlier, and had completely dried out. Picture here is on the 3rd day:











This Post, outlined all the necessary steps for determining if your driftwood was safe and what you should do before you put it into your tank. If you want to preserve any soft driftwood that is common in areas like a temperate rainforest (cedar, pine etc.), there are other resources to help with that. But it is not recommended (nearly universally) because of sap and short term rot.

However, the best and safest route is to go with roots (hah, how do you pronounce route?) or branches that are already found near a river or lake that are no longer waterlogged. 

- Always clean them when you bring them home with a scrub brush and hot water
- Always store them in a bucket filled with water to let any tannins leech out. 
- Tannins may not be harmful to your fish, but may impact the PH level of your water
- Also, brown water? Really? 
- Some people recommend boiling new driftwood you have personally collected for at least an hour
- Some people recommend storing driftwood for a year before you consider using it
- Some people recommend baking it in your oven

The point is, at this juncture a lot of the information I found on driftwood was anecdotal. If you have a good source like I did for aquarium driftwood, then save yourself the hassle and go that way. 

Otherwise if you find that incredible piece that inspires you to create a beautiful aquascape, clean, boil, and bake that baby before you use it in your tank and DON’T BE HASTY (Master Meriadoc!). Let it sit in a bucket of aquarium quality water to see if it alters the chemistry at all. Give it a couple of days and if the changes are minimal then I would infer that it is safe to use. 

That’s just the noggin talking, not experience.

EQUIPMENT:










This is just meant to show you all the pieces that I bought, and provide links (where possible). Please don’t do the math. I don’t want to know. I researched at least 7-10 options before deciding on what I purchased online. Price was obviously a factor, but so was the product’s ability to do its job. Mostly what I bought at Petsmart, I bought because it was on sale. (Honesty is always the best policy).

MISCELLANEOUS:

TV Stand from the free section of Craigslist (best impromptu aquarium stand ever. Rear access, wheels and storage, designed to hold a lot of weight.)
Power bar
Extension cord (6 ft)
Timer
Coat Hook

AQAURIUMS:

Marineland 20 gallon biowheel aquarium kit:
Top Fin Imagine Aquarium kit (quarantine/Interim betta Home, have to purchase a heater with it)
Marina Submersible Heater (this is one of the few small tank heaters that has an internal thermostat and SHUTS ITSELF OFF)
DO NOT BUY THIS ONE (Heater) It just keeps going until you unplug it. Nearly fried my betta. Needless to say I returned it the same day



AQUARIUM MAINTENANCE:

Two 13 litre buckets one white and one blue:
One for treated water the other for the dirty water. Mostly because I don’t trust myself to remember which bucket is which even while I’m pouring water from the tank into the bucket.
Aquascaping Tools: (these things made my life so much easier. Even if you just get the tweezers, get the tweezers)
Seachem purigen: (untested thus far)
Magnetic tank cleaner: (The magnet is so strong, it works so well. I like it. Buy it.)
Python Water Vacuum: (swish and flick)
API Master Freshwater test kit: (This is still on its way. Since I’m just cycling anyway it doesn’t matter quite yet)
Seachem Prime

I got the strips for the interim, to just get an idea of where I'm at.

Two of these thermometers (my kit came with a strip one, but it doesn’t seem to be working so I picked these up)



SUBSTRATE:

Flat pieces of slate (scavenged from back patio)
10L bag of soil (no pesticides and minimal pearlite)
National Geographic Sand (paying this much for sand really irked me, but I only planned on using a small amount)
Seachem flourite: (this isn’t the same packaging, but the specs and price line up)


DECORATIONS: 

[STRIKE]Illegally obtained[/STRIKE] Rocks from the river by my house
Decorative rocks from the dollar store
Ornamental bridge (this may have been an impulse purchase but it pulled it all together)
Natural looking plastic Rock den for betta: (he better like it)
Coconut reptile hidey hole. Like 3 bucks. Way cheaper than any aquarium pieces. Just for the quarantine tank, so looks aren't super important. 



PLANTS:

LED Light Bar
Rhinox 1000 CO2 diffuser: (This arrived broken, so I returned it.)
Bought this 3-in-1 CO2 Diffuser instead. Check valve, diffuser and bubble counter all in one. With all the great reviews, hard to go wrong. 
DIY CO2 System
Moneywort
Luffy Nano Moss Balls
Bacopa
Green Mondo Grass
Corkscrew Grass

(I am still in the process of acquiring java and riccia moss, as well as a couple Java ferns)

THE SETUP:

The very first thing that I did was plan. Before I bought anything, and certainly before I started opening anything, I made sure that I had a clear plan of how everything was going to unfold. The key to writing an A+ paper is all in your outline. 

So I drew sketches, I found online tools:

(This online planner has more of the popular plants)


My idea was all based around the aforementioned piece of driftwood. It’s going to be a tree, and the rest of the tank, the meadow beside a river. It was a picture in my mind that I was making into a reality.

Now it is time to wash my rocks and my ornaments. One ornament came from a box that shipped from Toronto, and the other came from a petsmart shelf. Coupled with the undoubtedly soiled dollar store rocks and slate from my backyard without forgetting about the stones I pulled from my local river… Contamination was not just a likelihood, but distinctly probable.

I have the rocks separated because as I said the slate is quite thin. So I didn’t want it to break. (Please note: dog toys are not necessary to complete this task).










I had decided on a dirt tank for planting. I read this marvelous blog that answered all concerns in great detail and offered tons of advice. With a username like oldfishlady, it was difficult not to take her word as Gospel. But she did say some awesome stuff.

Naturally, using layers of dirt to build was cheaper than straight substrate, so it is a viable option for building a hardscape. 

So after washing the ornaments, next came the dirt:










And more dirt:










Then some separation of dirt:










I watched youtube videos on creating a sustainable raised foundation in substrate And found these guys. (These guys are incredible. They walk you through splitting plants and building from nothing. Obviously they are selling a product, but they were a great starting point for me).

So I built the foundation:










And here is where the slate comes in:










The slate keeps the dirt from settling into a big mud puddle. There will be some settlement, but overall, it was minimal. The importance is visualizing bands, or rows of support.

Following this I placed in the driftwood:










This is the focal point of the scape, so its position had to maximize its viewing angle. The tall branch will be covered in moss, replicating a tree. I'm cognisant at this point about swimming space too. Remember while you're building, it is a balancing act for the tank, aesthetics and physics.

Next I braced in what was going to be the river and weighed down the driftwood:










Again this is just to keep the dirt in its place as it gets saturated.

Now the clay cap. I decided on fluorite because of its ability to cycle and redistribute nutrients to rooted plants. I like the look of sand better, but for holding down dirt and acting as a cap, fluorite seemed the better call.

Before this however, we wash our substrate:










Always wash your substrate:












((More updates to come, back to the books for me tonight))


----------



## snipcod (Sep 29, 2014)

Quite the write up. Looking forward to your progressions.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 2, 2017)

Looking forward to future posts if only because they're fun to read .


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I didn't see a "natural potting soil" I saw the premium one, I would be careful using that as regular potting soil contains ALOT of things fish and plants cannot lived in submerged. Make sure you have all natural potting soil, its the only to-buy soil you can use pretty much. preferably MGOPS


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm working on the next post now, should be up shortly. Thanks for the responses, I will try to keep up with the humour as I get further along 



BettaBettas said:


> I didn't see a "natural potting soil" I saw the premium one, I would be careful using that as regular potting soil contains ALOT of things fish and plants cannot lived in submerged. Make sure you have all natural potting soil, its the only to-buy soil you can use pretty much. preferably MGOPS


As to this, in Canada we have packaging legislation that requires disclosure of any additives. It is a real concern though, so I made sure to search for the best soil at my local hardware store. I'm keeping an eye on my levels too as I'm almost at the end of week one on the cycle of the large tank. 

Do you know of any ways to test to make sure there isn't anything there shouldn't be?

I'm pretty sure that there isn't, but I don't want to test out a company's abilities to follow laws on my fish.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Moby Fish, the Saga Continues*

Once the substrate was washed, I was pretty convinced that fluorite was just clay shipped here from Mars (now we know how NASA is funding all that research, it certainly explains the price).

I wasn't too concerned with how I put the cap down. I mostly just piled it on liberally at the top of the slope and spread it downwards making sure to cover the exposed slate. The total cap was probably about 2 inches deep.










(Pardon potato picture quality. I haven't mastered the art of not moving while I take a picture yet.) 

I also filled in the tree a bit, thinking that the clay would settle along the sides. There is also a neat little hidey hole on the back. I originally wanted to position it so that I could see if any fish wanted to use it as a home, but then decided that the perspective would be thrown off because of the tree, so I turned the driftwood around. 

Next I placed some more dollar store decor stones along the "river" so that the sand will settle and be more stable. For for later on when I'm gravel sucking the substrate like the heathen that I am. 










Things are certainly getting steamy all up in here:










Now we move onto the building of the betta den. The idea here being the king overlooks and surveys his kingdom. Because betta are more surface fish, putting his den higher up serves a couple of purposes. It gives him a space to retreat to if he gets stressed out, and the filter is also on the other side of the tank. This will minimize the current that he is subjected to. It is a Penguin Biowheel 150B filter that came with my marineland 20 gallon kit. I have read a lot of mixed reviews on the filter, but I haven't had any of the noise problems that others complained of. 

Anyways, it have read that the "waterfall" it emits creates a strong current that may be a bit too much for betta's. I will illustrate my work around later. Anyways, Sterling will have a nice corner lot and beautiful view of the aquarium.











I used my [STRIKE]Illegally obtained[/STRIKE] river rocks to build the foundation. In the case that the base dirt settled (which it did) the rocks were heavy and had a good flat face that allowed me to place the betta den on, raised from the potentially sharp fluorite cap. 











Here we have another slightly potato quality picture. But this is where the egregiously priced sand comes in. The cap will eventually be completely covered in moss, but the sand will always be exposed. 










Things are still pretty steamy, and finally coming together. I'm probably on hour 4 of setup at this picture. Maybe just a bit before. This is where the fatigue starts to set in. Word to the wise spending hours bent over without stretching, especially when you have a back injury, is not recommended. I may not be a healthcare professional, but I know a thing or two about a thing or two. Take a break, before you break.

Moving on.

Here we have our miscellaneous equipment that was mentioned much earlier. 










While everything else seems obvious, where does the coat hook fit in you're asking. Well, I'll tell you!










(Gooby dog cameo)

As you can see, things that need electricity have cords as a means to transfer electricity from a source to an output in order to properly operate. However, water conducts electricity so we need to be careful in how we use water around these devices. So the marvelous people who have run into these problems before have suggested a drip loop.

Enter coat hook:










*kisses each bicep* These were the only power tools I needed. It isn't weight bearing so I wasn't too worried about the crack I made (although I was impressed by it). I tried to mitigate any splitting of the particle board by lining up the offset holes in the centre of the board. In the end it still cracked, but for drip-loop purposes, it will be more than adequate. 

And now ladies and gentlefish, here is one of the last pictures before disaster struck.










Everything was lined up perfectly. My plants were chilling in a bucket. I setup my bowl to displace the water and I was ready.

I was so ready. I had been *literally* breaking my back for hours now. My brain was electrified.

I had researched.

I had read.

I was doing everything right.











A little colouration was to be expected. It would settle and clear up. The clay was mostly washed, and there was only so much I could do to prevent the residue. The water was coming in. It was filling up. Planting would soon take place.

And then I got excited. 

I poured too quick.










Here's some light on the problem:










omgicantbelieveijustdidthat

4.5 hours of setup. And at 4.45 I messed it all up.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

puriance said:


> Do you know of any ways to test to make sure there isn't anything there shouldn't be?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that there isn't, but I don't want to test out a company's abilities to follow laws on my fish.



I don't im sorry, I just do background research before I buy that kind of stuff. Also I liked your NASA joke lol

btw just read your post above this one (of which im typing in rn, well not rn but whatever) and It was most likely the funniest thing ive seen on this forum. Good job for making me laugh


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> I don't im sorry, I just do background research before I buy that kind of stuff. Also I liked your NASA joke lol


Haha, thank you. It came to me while I was pouring the water down the drain. "This must be what water on Mars looks like, heh". I sat on it for like a week. 

Just uploading some more pics and the rest of the story is forthcoming!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

So, I did what any good fishkeeper would do. I left the house.

I went to pick up my husband and sent him pictures of my disaster. His wisdom showed itself when he said to me "it'll settle. Turn off the filter and tomorrow it'll be fine."

I went to bed and woke up and the water was still puddle-like. Gearing up for midterm 1 of 4, I was more than a little discouraged. Partly because of my decision to set up a tank instead of study, but mostly because said tank had been my brainchild for the better part of the semester and I may have ruined it. 

All day, I shared the picture of defeat with anyone who would pay attention for longer than 1 minute. Word got around and even little old ladies were crossing the street with haste when they saw my gloomy mug coming.

I wanted comfort, a shoulder, I needed a fellow fisher to tell me it was all going to be okay. 

Then 15 minutes before I started my first exam I get this picture:










I squealed like a fifth grader at a Justin Bieber concert and alarmed my classmates. I didn't care. It was going to be ok. And so was this exam.

I walked in that night at 8:40 and promptly set about planting my... plants. 

Here is iteration 1:










I left the bacopa in its pot because to be honest, I was still physically remembering the day before. 

You can also notice the settlement into the sand of the dirt that had been suspended. That was going to be rectified over the next few days of 30% water changes and gravel siphoning. 

My first siphon I had a bit of a time trying to get the technique right. I made the mistake of asking my husband who started swiftly punching the top of the water with the vacuum, and started to upset the weighted down driftwood. I was very proud of my diplomatic screech requesting that he stop. I thanked him for his help and then shooed him away.

I quickly discovered the technique.

I put a couple of extra moneywort leaves in the quarantine tank and continued a 30% water change every day to suck up the settled dirt while allowing for bacterial growth.

I was getting there guys. It was going to be ok.

So day 5, I went back to my LFS to purchase a heater for my quarantine tank and wouldn't you know, 'ol stinkeye the betta was still there. Filled with .... and vinegar. It was destiny.

Meet Sterling, the halfmoon beauty: 










(dog hair is a fact of life, don't judge)

He is fantastic.

He is classified silver, but is blue, or teal, or silver, or green, depending on the light you catch him under. 










Here he is staring at Pablo Escargot, the snail that smuggled itself in on my corkscrew grass (likely a Mystery snail as that was all that was in the tank with plants).











Back to the tank. Here is the tank 4 days planted. There is a lot of growth. I have been leaving the light on for 12 hours a day. I'm still waiting for my CO2 diffuser since I had to return the broken one, so this growth is all just light, soil and water changes. 










And now he's silver! Also Pablo!










Bubble nest #1!










This is what I see as of today. Everything is moving along nicely. I added a java fern to the bottom tank, and a sword plant to the top. Still waiting for the guy with the moss to get back to me. He was out of town on business. I'm sure once he realizes how important the project is, he will be in contact with me shortly.










Here is Sterling, guarding his coconut:










He keeps.... He keeps trying to fit in this hole. From in the coconut and above. I don't... I don't understand. 










30% water change today and it seems to be nearly clear now. I will probably let this water sit for a week now and take a strip test tonight and let you know the results after I walk my dog.

And here is Sterling with his new betta hammock, which I must say is the cutest thing ever.










So that's where I am at. You are all up to date. Now I open the floor.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

tbh this is funny as *insert curse word here* 

But also *saying this while laughing* good job/luck with the tank 




LOL


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

Im setting up our 1st planted betta tank for our youngest daughter (soon - after "years" of lurking on here and research) and have sub'd to this journal, so I can learn from YOUR trial and error  Thanks for posting your experiences....


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

danbayne said:


> Im setting up our 1st planted betta tank for our youngest daughter (soon - after "years" of lurking on here and research) and have sub'd to this journal, so I can learn from YOUR trial and error  Thanks for posting your experiences....


Haha, that's all I'm hoping for!

I started with a nutrafin cycle to introduce bacteria as I haven't purchased pure ammonia. I'm on day 7 and I have 2.5 ppm nitrates, 0 nitrites and 0 ammonia. (I will post pictures of my testmaster kit results soon) I will also be using seachem purigen in my filter starting at the end of this week. I wanted to make sure that the bacteria had a good hold in the tank before I added helpful things. 

My tank was medium planted to start, and I am still searching for moss. I may have found a good source but they are a city over, which is close, but I have midterms and there are only so many lengths I am willing to go to in order to avoid studying. So I will have to wait until this weekend most likely. 

Sterling is doing great, he loves his hammock. However for some reason he wasn't interested in eating this morning? I put in some mison last night (little bug things from a betta treat wheel) and there weren't many left this morning. I know you aren't supposed to leave food in but I had to leave for band practice (yes, I'm THAT nerd) and went straight to bed when I got home. 

I'm currently ignoring the rest of my study group right now, so I should get back to it, but when I get home tonight I will post my test results and plans for the future of my tank 

Stay tuned.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #1 - Stability can't be bought*

So here we are, day... who knows anymore. All the days seems to blend together. I can't remember the last time I saw the sun.

Hope is lost, and the light at the end of the tunnel draws ever closer. If I were to but reach out I could...

Have a completely planted tank! I managed to track down a somewhat local LFS, and sourced some of this beautiful carpet eleocharis, which I hadn't been able to locate anywhere in the lower mainland. (Blanket term for my metropolitan multi-city area). I was going to settle for java moss as my carpet, but this is way better and 100% what I wanted. So I bought it. 

Also, this Rotala rotifunda, which should cover up my filter and heater quite nicely. I like the tropica grow line because the stem plants grow up nicely condensed (according to what I have seen online) so I'm looking forward to that. It will also be a nice splash of red to break up all the green.

I also have given up on my craigslist connection (will I ever truly find love?) for the riccia fluitans moss. I bought some from tropica as well. 


So here are some pictures of my tank as of today!










I affixed the riccia moss to the tree with some loosely tied green cotton thread. Can you see it? No you can't. Because genius comes in many forms and colour matching is one them.










Also, I managed to find a topfin glass replacement for 23" wide tank which fit so perfect you might almost think it was made for my tank. Complete with a small gap at the back to allow for cords and the water from my filter. I am, one would say, pleasantly chuffed. 










Onward and upward. Sterling is still beautiful and has taken to hiding in the small clump of rotofunda I put in his tank.

I was very excited to show you guys another stroke of ingenuity when it comes to my purigen that I purchased. I have these charcoal filters for my counter compost bin (unused, I promise) to sew a little pouch for the granules so I could put it in my filter.










BUT THEN, it turned out I didn't even need it. 










if only there had been SOMEWAY that I was able to discover this before I searched high and low for my needle and thread. The last time using it being when I sewed together my dogs favourite stuffed animal, now aptly named frankenkitty.

Anyhow, enough of the boring stuff. You want to see my coloured water.

PH










Ammonia










Nitrite










Nitrate










This was before the Partial Water Change ("PWC") that I did today. I know I said that I would leave it, but I bought a snail. So, we both lied.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

not going to lie I underestimated your tank here, thought it would be the average betta tank with all the fake junk in it. Actually looks pretty good  bravo


*BettaBettas approves this tank *


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Plans for my tank*



BettaBettas said:


> not going to lie I underestimated your tank here, thought it would be the average betta tank with all the fake junk in it. Actually looks pretty good  bravo
> 
> 
> *BettaBettas approves this tank *


:O Thank you! You have no idea how glad I am to hear that. Honestly, I think my husband is tired of me saying how happy I am with the tank and how everything has come together. It has indeed been a labour of love, but I sit for a long time and just look at it. It's so calming.

I also purchased a liquid supplement today until my CO2 diffuser comes mid-march sometime. 

As for stocking my tank, I have come up with this plan based on this blog, which initially led to me discovering how much I COULDN'T fit into a 10 gallon tank.

I'm going to have
1 mystery snail that lives in my planted quarantine tank. With all the plants and the odd algae wafer when he grows, I'm sure Pablo will be happy.

In my 20 gallon tank I'm planning on stocking it with: 

Sterling










8 or so Harlequin Rasbora's










4 Panda cory's










OR

6 pygmy cory's (depending on what my LFS has when I go to introduce them. I don't know which would work better or if they're about the same. Definitely open to suggestions. But I love the pygmy cory's tbh)










Mystery snail obv, and like 78,623,467,863,475 ghost shrimp (probably between 6 and 8).


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

10G I would say go pygmy, pandas need either a long small tank or a tank over 10G I always said. Careful with the MS with the Betta, they might not get along because the betta may nip his eyes and stuff, and his air tube (so I call it).


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> 10G I would say go pygmy, pandas need either a long small tank or a tank over 10G I always said. Careful with the MS with the Betta, they might not get along because the betta may nip his eyes and stuff, and his air tube (so I call it).


It's a 20 gallon H, so panda's would be ok yeah? I haven't nailed down which I would prefer, but AQ suggests this:










Also with the snail, that was my concern too until the little hitchiker Pablo appeared in the tank with Sterling. He was really curious at first, and nipped at him, but Pablo just retreated into his shell. Now Sterling doesn't even acknowledge him. 

I plan on doing a slow introduction. I will start with the rasbora's in the tank, and then the cory's after a week or so. Let everything settle and then I will introduce Sterling. I still have his original cup, so I will float that along the top and gauge his reaction. My new mystery snail is already in the top tank and I will likely have the rasboara's this weekend. All in all everything seems to be moving along nicely, and introducing a betta into an established tank in terms of population is the best way according to all that I have read thus far. 

Those are just my thoughts anyways.

Bump: I think I would still prefer the pygmy's because they are super cute.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

That big hill is all dirt, right? It seems like an awful lot; watch for bubbles as dirt is prone to going anaerobic which can pretty much kill everything in your tank. Poking it with a chopstick (or some other stick, my tool of choice is the bottom of a plastic coat hanger, chopped off to make just a long plastic stick) is how people generally go about reducing the danger. 

For future reference, the safest dirt is anything labeled organic; I don't know anything about Canada's organic standards or if you have organic dirt, but it's generally the way to go when it comes to aquariums.

Otherwise, your tank looks great and it seems like you have some good ideas moving forward. Continue to monitor your parameters over the coming days and as you raise stock, I'd probably wait more like 2 weeks (at least 10 days) between introducing fish to be extra sure about their bioload and how it impacts your system. A lot of those "instant cycle" things don't actually have the right bacteria species to cycle your tank and especially with such a large tank and such low stock, your low readings could be suggesting a cycle that hasn't happened. I'd also test your tap water to make sure your nitrates aren't coming from there. 

Overall, though, an awesome start--good job!

Edit: I'd also recommend at least 5 cories, they do best and are more fun to watch in slightly larger groups.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

geisterwald said:


> That big hill is all dirt, right? It seems like an awful lot; watch for bubbles as dirt is prone to going anaerobic which can pretty much kill everything in your tank. Poking it with a chopstick (or some other stick, my tool of choice is the bottom of a plastic coat hanger, chopped off to make just a long plastic stick) is how people generally go about reducing the danger.
> 
> For future reference, the safest dirt is anything labeled organic; I don't know anything about Canada's organic standards or if you have organic dirt, but it's generally the way to go when it comes to aquariums.
> 
> ...




These are some fair and good points. 

I will wait at least the 10 days after adding the rasbora's to add the cories. That makes total sense. 

How often would you recommend that I aerate the soil?

I only noticed air bubbles when it was first settling. The whole "hill" has fallen by about an inch, but since then no bubbles. But we are only going onto week 2. So that's to be expected.

As for the soil itself, it was labelled no pesticides, but not organic. Which means that it is from a farm that may have used pesticides in the past but has not passed the 10 year mark where it can qualify as organic. So that's about as good as it gets up here. We have to label all additives that happen during processing. Additionally, we have incredibly rich soil from the temperate climate (similar to that in Oregon) and it was local bagged soil. So while I can't be 100% sure it's organic I can be sure that there isn't anything in it that shouldn't be.

I have read pretty good things about the nutrafin cycle, provided that the instructions are followed. I will test my tap water tonight to make sure that isn't giving me a false reading. Because that would kind of suck. 

Thank you for the pointers! I will probably use the handle of the paintbrush (new one) that I'm using for dusting off the settled dirt while I vacuum, to simultaneously aerate the soil.

Also, have a snail. What should I name it?:


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #2 - Let's go fishin'*

Hello folks, back with an update. 

Everything is growing along beautifully. I picked up 5 rasboras this weekend and they are quite lovely. They are interesting to watch and playful. Didn't take them too long to settle in, and they don't seem to hide anywhere. I did notice at night one night (to my panic) that they all lost their colour, their black triangles went grey and I frantically went out creating a bunch of buckets so I could house them while I did a water test if they were dying. 

Then I had a small voice in my head that reminded me that the internet is a marvelous source for information, and before I subject them to further harm by dumping them into completely uncycled recently treated tap water, I should determine if their symptoms were from something specific. 

Turns out, you marvelous people, already talked about this. So naturally my panic subsided, I hung up on the ambulance and turned off the lights. 

SO FYI, tropical fish don't need to demonstrate their colours at night, and therefore pale when the lights are off. The next morning after I turned on the lights, about 5 minutes they were bright copper again. 

They were all a little pale when I first brought them in from my LFS, but they coloured up within a couple hours. Especially since there were no other stressers present in the tank.

I used my algae scrubber with the ridiculously strong magnet, to pin the plastic bag to the side of the tank (I forgot to take pictures, sorry). I let them acclimate to the temperature for about 10 minutes and then used my handy dandy (unused) turkey baster to pour water from my tank into the bag over about 20 minutes. 

Then I poured the little suckers into a bucket, catching them in a net and unceremoniously dumped them into the tank. One little dude likes to hang out underneath the bridge, and they like to eat the algae wafers for the snail. (I cut the wafers in half and drop them in every other day since I have no algae to speak of yet).

So today is day 3 of having them, and my husband often comes out of whichever room he was avoiding me in, and finds me sitting and watching them. So adorbs. They don't really stop moving, so my phone can't really catch them in action. So have some gratuitous pictures of my snail using the bridge for its intended purpose!










Also living life on the edge:










Everything is starting to grow nicely. I trimmed the moneywort in the right corner, and replanted the new growth. So that should be bushing up nicely. Also the betta mound has settled quite a bit, but has not disturbed the rest of the hardscape. I have pulled some slate so that it doesn't cut any of the fish, but only the pieces that were exposed.










Here are the tests from the second day after adding the fish (yesterday). I did a 20% water change after the test. My concern is based off of what geisterwald said about the tank not being completely cycled, even with the nutrafin cycle. So I will continue to test and do water changes between 20-30% every other day. I will probably add the betta after about 2 weeks, and another two weeks I will get the cories. I may push my school of rasboras up to 10, so I will probably get the panda cories. They are way easier to find in my area, and from what I have read, a bit more hardy. So to start (as a noob) panda cories may be the better choice. 

Anyhow, here's my coloured water from yesterday!

PH










Ammonia










Nitrite










Nitrate













Also, look at how pretty he is. 











I aerated the soil when I was doing some trimming. Just waiting for my CO2 diffuser to show up, and then I will hopefully see some great bushy growth, but so far things are coming along nicely with just the liquid additive I picked up. Wednesday's are going to be my liquid ferts day, and my diffuser is expected mid March. I'm going to move one of my eleocharis patches and separate it. Right now it's hidden under the moneywort and I think that that part will be so dense anyways that I don't need to have the carpet reach back that far. I may as well speed up the carpet in the rest of the tank.

So there you have it! Once again you're all caught up.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

puriance said:


> So, I did what any good fishkeeper would do. I left the house.
> 
> I went to pick up my husband and sent him pictures of my disaster. His wisdom showed itself when he said to me "it'll settle. Turn off the filter and tomorrow it'll be fine."
> 
> ...


I literally laughed out loud for your old ladies and gloomy mug comment. Love your writing style and attitude. Your tank start isn't bad, either. :smile2: You'll be okay.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> I literally laughed out loud for your old ladies and gloomy mug comment. Love your writing style and attitude. Your tank start isn't bad, either. :smile2: You'll be okay.



Ah, thank you! I promise I'm just as amusing in real life. I try to put a spin of humour on everything, because it keeps the days a little lighter and let's be honest, no one likes a whiner. I figured little old ladies, who always stop to share a story, avoiding me and my predicament was a good descriptor of the mood I was in that day.

Also, thank you for the comment on my tank! It is definitely a labour of love, but it is coming along nicely. Certainly looks a bit like a beginner tank, but I have made all the right moves! As I get more hands on experience I will make changes and polish it up a bit better, but having a good base will make all the difference.

Additionally, my husband isn't too excited about the prospect of this becoming a growing hobby. His boss' wife started with a 10 gal tank, and now they have a 120 gal. So when his boss heard I was interested in starting a tank, he practically gave my husband a day off so that he could talk some sense into me. Long story short, now we're going in on flake food together, and I have a tank.

I will likely keep it small because we are still renting and I'm not too keen on the idea of moving a massive tank. Also, school. Also, work...

Yeah, 20 gallons is perfect.

For now.

0


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

ipkiss said:


> Your tank start isn't bad, either. :smile2: You'll be okay.


Thanks. I needed that :3


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #3 - I just couldn't leaf it alone.*

So the bothersome betta bullpen was an eyesore and I just couldn't stand it any longer. 

I really like the bridge. I feel like the ornament suits the idea of the meadow. Picture yourself riverside, laying back underneath the shade of a tree, watching the clouds roll by. The painted moss is the right green, and the overall aesthetic is right.

The betta rock is not. Rather, was not. Sterling will have plenty of hiding places and once the plants grow enough, the current will be displaced a bit better and it won't be so bad.

So I took it out.

Now the problem with plants, If you weren't aware, is that they grow. Apparently water plants also readily root, reaching remotely for resources. 

So in moving my sword plant back a couple of inches, which has now been planted for a few weeks, I withdrew this:










Those, ladies and gentlefish, are eight inches worth of root. Now in a dirt tank, when you move the dirt, things get, well dirty. As we previously discovered.

This being the first time I have rescaped anything other than minor replanting and removing slim pieces of slate, I had an unpleasant flashback, mentally and physically, to the previous muddy fiasco of February 2017.

I stirred things up a little too much. 

Luckily some level of common sense was availed to me when I had removed about 40% of the tank water previous to moving things around. So once everything was placed (not that I could see) pouring in new water diluted the murk quite quickly, and I opened the top suction on the filter so more dirt would be sucked up.

The poor rasboras were swimming blind for a short while, but everyone was perky and hungry this morning, and none worse for the wear. 

Yeah.

Anyhow. This is how it looked this morning when I woke up:










You will notice the amount of settlement that occured on the left side where the den used to be. But now I have the rocks settled around the sword which should grow a little taller and then fan out. 

And now I am at peace with it. 

Now it looks right.

Moving on.

I have decided that I am going to make my little qurantine/betta tank into a shrimp breeding tank. 

I ordered some carbon rili's, which are beautiful, and should be here on Monday. 










I only ordered 6, but if all goes well I should be able to add them to the upper tank in a few weeks. In the mean time they should be happy and breed abundantly in the little tank. I will fully scape it this weekend and update you guys when they show up at my door. 

So I lied when I said looks don't matter for the little tank. They do. 

All that slate that I pulled out of the top tank is really going to play a role and going to be awesome. 

So once again, stay tuned.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

oooh, hope you the best of luck with those shrimp! I think I am gonna dedicate a shrimp tank to CRS or something, cherry shrimp just aren't as exciting for me anymore lol Never heard of carbon Rili's though. will have to do some research! *nerd typing into google*


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

I already did the cherry shrimp with my last betta, and wanted to try something a little more unusual. Paired with the fact that Sterling is blue/silver, and that the rili's were on sale this week, I thought that they would complement the scape quite nicely. 

I have been reading on nano tanks and finding myself wanting to scape a little more.

Realistically I won't be able to convince my husband that another tank is a good idea, so I figured I should work with what I got. 

I'm very excited!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #4 - You're Not Such a Fungi Afterall*

All right, well due to some fiascoes this weekend and poor timing, I did not do the rescape in the "shrimp breeder" tank that I had been planning. 

I unfortunately noticed a small white spot on one of my rasboras and immediately went into lockdown. I pulled the offender out and took him straight to my LFS, and upon my return to the store we discovered that the cories that were in the same tank as the rasboras, as well as some of the rasboras all showed signs of the same infection. Yay me!

Needless to say I found a new fish store after driving to another city to get proper advice and vowed to never to return to the previous one.

So while the one little dude is probably sentenced to death, I promptly bought some API Fungus Cure and treated my tank. Which is now an astonishing shade of green. I returned the one fish, so I am now down to 4 rasboras. Temporarily.

Before I treated the 20 gallon, I did a 50% water change. Added prime, but no bacteria as I had to remove my carbon filters. I will be able to put them back in in two days. I will likely use the new ones I just happened to buy a couple of days ago, rather than reuse the old ones. But it looks like I may have to start a small fish in cycle. More on that in a second.

I have now placed the divider that came with my betta tank, into said tank in preparation for the shrimp. Which were supposed to come today, but did not. Hopefully they will be here tomorrow, but I am working until the late evening, so they will be sitting in a box on my doorstep until I get home in the evening. If I am lucky they won't come until Wednesday since I finish class earlier in the day. But I can't put Sterling in the community tank yet for obvious reasons, and I don't want him to eat the shrimp, or stress them out. So I just moved most of the plants to their side, added a moss ball to Sterling's side, and will let everything root for a bit I guess. The holes are quite small in the divider so I don't think any of the shrimp will be able to get through.

Anyways, Sterling has some red on his fins that is showing through, and I was concerned. But they do not appear to be ragged, or bloody, just colouration which Butterfly Moontails are known to develop as they get older/more comfortable. Especially since he is a silver/blue Betta, this blog suggests that they may take on a red sheen as they age, especially if they are of a iridescent colour like Sterling is which may speak to some level of the marble gene. 

Still, to be on the safe side I also picked up some aquarium salt and treated a half dose on the top tank and the bottom. The salt may harm the plants so it was recommended a smaller dose. Again I am just dosing to make sure it is not fin rot, but I have done a 50% water change on the smaller tank each week, and my water parameters are great. I will take pictures tomorrow as I was in a bit of a panic getting everybody dosed up. I'm like 98% certain that it is not fin rot as he still displays fully, no clamping, holes or lethargy. But considering my weekend I'm not taking any chances.

None of the rasboras that are remaining show any of the fungus, so I may have caught it in time, and with the treatment prevented the bacteria from getting too entrenched in the water column. I just completed my second dose tonight, which is 48 hours from when I first noticed the fish. 

Luckily, I had listened to some sort of premonition that I had last week when I impulsively purchased:

Seachem Stressguard
Seachem Stability
Seachem Ammonia Alert

I dosed all the tanks with stressguard, and am waiting to use stabiliity on the top tank. But I did put some in the betta tank to help with the shrimp when they come. Just to account for the tiny bioload the tank is about to acquire.

The ammonia alert I bought because of the frequency of my water changes, I have been getting some skewed ammonia readings from Prime, because the API test kit also measures NH3 and NH4, which is ammonium. So the alert only measures the NH3, or free ammonia, which is what is toxic to fish. There has been no change since I removed the filters so I may be able to salvage some of the bacteria, and if not I have stability to ease the rasboras through a fish in cycle. Obviously not what I want to do, but at this point it's my reality. The API cure though, after some reading, doesn't seem to kill all of the beneficial bacteria, and it also doesn't kill snails (which was a huge consideration). So my bioload may be small enough in the 20 gallon that I may only be behind a week or so. 

So yeah.

I'm tired. 

It's been an uphill battle and a lot of work the last couple of days. My husband noted that fishkeeping was "labour intensive" and all I could think about was how I needed to resolve this before the weekend because I'm going away and all I want my roommate to have to worry about is feeding my fish.

ALSO

Sterling has NO INTEREST in the frozen bloodworms I bought, but the rasboras gorged their little bellies. It's funny watching a snail eat a worm by the way. Just thought you should know. Also the picky little betta doesn't like the pellets, so in desperation I tried my Omega fish flakes and he went nuts. So. Small victories I guess. 

Turns out Pablo Escargot is a black snail.










I named the big white one Ivory. Because, irony. 

Too tired to be funny today. Back to your regularly scheduled program in about a week, after I get back from being out of town this weekend, and I actually rescape my little tank, and when my water is no longer green. 

Yeah.


----------



## wading_in (Feb 20, 2017)

OMG Puriance I am loving your journey 

I can only hope that my stories will be as amusingly presented as yours are. I wish I had more time to write this all out. The adventures I have had so far have been kookie and I haven't even added water to my tank yet.

I will keep following you if only for the pure enjoyment of your writing.

:grin2:


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Your journal is a lot of fun to read!

I swear that pic of the driftwood before you put it in a bucket, looks like a fish with two blue marble eyes. I have that exact same fake bridge, that same kitchen strainer, ditto. 

Love the color of your betta, the teal ones are my favorites. So you took down his hilltop fortress?

I would suggest adding the betta to the tank _last_. He may not like sharing space... mine is ok with snails but was hunting down all my pygmy cories with apparent murderous intent; I had to take them back to the store :frown2:

I've got almost the same biowheel filter, too- mine's an older one the 170 model. If the current is too strong for your betta, you can make a baffle out of a plastic water bottle or fish cup.

When you're moving plants if you can get two hands in the tank, what I do is slowly pulling the plant up, aim a siphon around the base of it so lots of the released mulm/substrate gets sucked up. Doesn't mess up your water column as much.

Pic of your Silver trying to go thru the coconut hole cracked me up. One of my previous bettas always tried to squeeze himself into too-small of spaces just like that. But he kept loosing scales and getting scratched because of it. I ended up taking out the decoration that was the problem. Maybe you can widen the hole somehow? So he doesn't hurt himself.

Your Pablo snail looks like a leopard ramshorn. Better hope he really is a male, or you might have a population boom. (For some reason I like one ramshorn in my tank, I don't like _hundreds_- which happened to me once. But I'm okay with tons of mts on the other hand)

It's looking nice!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

wading_in said:


> OMG Puriance I am loving your journey
> 
> I can only hope that my stories will be as amusingly presented as yours are. I wish I had more time to write this all out. The adventures I have had so far have been kookie and I haven't even added water to my tank yet.
> 
> ...



Aaahhh, thank you! Honestly writing about it is cathartic. My husband has *ZERO* interest in my tank and it's sort of all consuming at this point. So I'm honestly using this journal as... a journal. heh. I guess. '-_-

I write at nighttime mostly or (as I am now) in the one class at Uni that happens to be in the field that I already work in. So as long as I pencil the important bits, it's ffiiinnneeee.

I felt the same way when I read your journal, so naturally I subbed. It's great to see a fellow lady Canuck who shares the same outlook on their experiences and excitement for fish! Well, rather tanks as art. Because if I had a 90 gallon I would be beside myself if I got it to look like yours.

However, I like being married to my husband. 

So.

There's that.




JJ09 said:


> Your journal is a lot of fun to read!
> 
> I swear that pic of the driftwood before you put it in a bucket, looks like a fish with two blue marble eyes. I have that exact same fake bridge, that same kitchen strainer, ditto.
> 
> ...



I love that you called it a hilltop fortress. Like, _love_. But yes I took it down, because it just wasn't quite right. It didn't fit 100%. I really prefer the way the sword sits within the rocks that made up the foundation. When I was planning on having tall plants all around the fortress it made sense. However as things are growing in, I don't want to lose that part of the tank, especially because I plan on kicking up my school of rasboras by 2, for a total of 10. Also, it wasn't 100% the right colour either. And that bothered me, and it is supposed to illicit calm, not... irritation.

I might... Have some issues.

Anyhow,

I will take a picture of my workaround for the biofilter (which I realised yesterday will keep some of the bacteria, so I may not have to recycle my cycle). But basically I took a small carbon filter (like the one I used for my purigen) and made a cap for the output using a zap strap. Rather ingenious really. 

I do agree that I should add him last. I was playing with that idea only because of the shrimp, but once I remembered I had the divider for the small tank, that became a non-issue. So yeah, what you're saying there totally makes sense.

ALSO, PANIC, about the ramshorn. I started with 2 in my very first tank and had to cull them weekly. However if he is a ramshorn, he is the only ramshorn. So I panic googled (looks a lot like regular googling except with messier hair and only one contact in my eyes) and they cannot self-reproduce. So. No more. 

Pablo is my one and only (<3)

Your plant idea is genius. Genius I say. I hope I never had to move it again, but when I undoubtedly do, I will... undoubtedly do.... that.

Synonyms are elusive sometimes. (Often for comedic purposes)

As for the coconut, I sadly had to take it out to fit the divider. I will reluctantly admit that I am actually quite fond of it in my little tank and may try and find another little tank to keep Sterling in because I do want to keep a dedicated shrimp breeder tank rather than buying shrimp every year or so.



So thank you for all your kind words. Certainly gives me motivation to continue! I shall reward you with some pictures of my fluorescent tank and Sterling with his newfound colouration.











I am also looking for a slightly taller cabinet. Hopefully the one I found on Craigslist is still available when I call today after class. It may be just right, also $25. I'm trying not to spend as much time bent over (shoulder lower back injury, YAY car accidents) and the cabinet it is on is quite short.

Anyhow, this is what I see right now:











And here is Sterling with the little bit of red showing on his dorsal fin, before I shrunk his tank. Today is his fast day (poor guy). His fins are showing more red but no tearing, and the clear parts of his fins are also filling with colour, blue and red and silver. So. He's just a colourful little character. (heh)











That's it for today, but I am hoping for the new cabinet, and some more plants today as I am scoping out a new LFS today. I'm going to be a little more discerning in picking them moving forward considering how much work this last weekend has been. So new update at some point. Also my CO2 diffuser valve check bubble counter should be here this week (I hope) and my drop checker in a couple weeks. 

ALMOST THERE.

Thank "insert almighty deity of choice here".


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #4b - They Call Me Mellow Yellow*

So it turns out that rather than stand his ground and fight the mirror, the little prince _Sterling_ just runs away. Or... swims... away...

Whatever.

The point is, he is a wuss. I was trying to make him poop because I read that flake food may cause a betta to bloat, and he was looking a little pudgy. So in addition to making him fast, I am also making him... poop himself. Because that is just the kind of loving owner that I am. Also, he will probably do fine in my community tank. Seeing as he hides rather than be aggressive. Even to himself.

Moving on. I got the cabinet that I wanted for $25 off of craigslist. It is exactly perfect for my purposes. All I need to do (my husband needs to do) is add casters to the bottom of the cabinet so that it move easily if I need it. Look at it!










It even fits my buckets! Look at it!










Moving on.

I completed a 30% water change today and added the new carbon filters. In the future I will rotate my 4 carbon filters, but for the time being my previous ones were tainted (potentially) by the bacteria. So. New ones.

Also I mini scaped the shrimp side of the quarantine tank. I bought some Christmas moss and a broken ornament while I was scoping out a not so local LFS. My LFS that I was attempting to scope, smelt of hamsters and... cigarette smoke. Don't know that I will return.

Anyways my not so local LFS, gave me this ornament for 50% off:



















Needless to say I tore out the little pretend grass. Because... really?

And I also bought some Christmas Moss: (If I typed that earlier, please blame the porter)










Oh my goodness am I reflective. Anyhow.

I used the handy dandy needle and thread to tie the moss to the ornament and cover the hole so little shrimpies don't get in it and die/hide/over exert the bioload without me noticing:










Sterling is hiding because my phone is out.










I took out the divider since the shrimp aren't here yet. I also emailed the place I ordered it from asking that they delay the shipment until I am home form the weekend because I don't want the shrimp to die because I wasn't home to get them from my landlord.

If you look closely you can see the reflection of my phone case!










With divider:










Here is Sterling showing a little more red everywhere:










I am very excited and will have more for you next week! I will reply to comments but I won't have anything new to add until after the weekend.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

puriance said:


> So in addition to making him fast, I am also making him $#!* himself.


That's a joke, right? Actually, if he's that timid good chance he won't bother other fish in the tank. Fast him a day and then feed a fourth of a cooked pea (minced into tiny bites is what I do) or better yet, daphnia (I don't know where to buy them).



puriance said:


> Also I GOT THE CABINET THAT I WANTED:


Looks nice, but make sure that top surface can hold the weight of the filled tank. Are you sure you want to put wheels on it? all the weight on those four points could make marks in your floor... Whenever I see a stand for an aquarium with feet I always think of taking them off- to have weight spread more evenly.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> That's a joke, right? Actually, if he's that timid good chance he won't bother other fish in the tank. Fast him a day and then feed a fourth of a cooked pea (minced into tiny bites is what I do) or better yet, daphnia (I don't know where to buy them).
> 
> 
> Looks nice, but make sure that top surface can hold the weight of the filled tank. Are you sure you want to put wheels on it? all the weight on those four points could make marks in your floor... Whenever I see a stand for an aquarium with feet I always think of taking them off- to have weight spread more evenly.



Yeah... I had a couple of beers last night and rather than wait until this morning, I was too excited to share so I went ahead and wrote it up last night. 

Yeah.

As for the wheels on the bottom, my husband is a fabricator and we are going to use larger rubber wheels that displace the weight better over more surface area. So while what you're saying is true, my husband has an ingenious solution. Or so he says. I will make sure to revisit this point with him tonight.

I also had him sit on the top of it, so it does seem like it is sturdy. The top is 30" wide and my tank is 24" wide, so it should displace the weight well too. It's made out of solid wood and not plywood. 

I also appreciate your advice about the pea for Sterling. I will try that tonight. Are frozen peas alright? Thawed of course. I also have a treat wheel that has daphnia in it, and he didn't show any interest in eating it when I tried before. But it may be because he was still getting used to the tank at the time so I will try again today. 

He fasted yesterday, so today I gave him half the amount of flakes that I gave him before even though he ate that much. He shows no interest in pellets even though that's what they fed him at the LFS. No interest in frozen blood worms that I tried to feed him before either, and none of the mysis, daphnia or freeze dried bloodworms. The flakes... he gets so excited.

So... I don't know what else to do. The fish flakes I have are high protein and not made with any fish meal. I just don't want to starve him, or bloat him. He wasn't bloated today after his fast yesterday, so I think I will just minimize the total amount I feed him and keep trying different things. I also read they may not recognize some food as food, so I should just keep trying the one type until he does eat it. 

So maybe that's what I should do.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Well sounds like that stand is probably sturdy enough- I have tested furniture by sitting on it like that.

I use frozen peas, just cook them so it's softened, and take off the skin. Maybe try letting him go hungry a few days in a row and then offer the other foods? They can survive up to 2 weeks without food (when you're away traveling) so I think 2 or 3 days to encourage an appetite for some variety would be fine.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #5 - Let's Shrimplify the problem*

Hey everybody I got a box!










In the part that I whited out, there is the address and name of the company that I ordered my shrimp from. I'm so excited! My beautiful carbon rili's are here! Just in time for my tank to be properly coloured and parameters in line again.

Right?!

...

Well. 

No.










Not only were they all red, they were all dead. So. That was no fun. 

I immediately contacted the seller, as I paid extra for expedited shipping with no DOA guaranteed. So hopefully I will get another shipment. I did realize that since they are quite small, and travelling across mountain ranges in winter conditions may not be the best thing. I may pay for a hardier shrimp or wait until a warmer season. We will see what he says. 

I'm going to another LFS I found today after I pick up a slightly bigger tank for Sterling (amazing craigslist deal on a rimless 5 gallon cube, complete, just need a light). I straight up have multiple tank syndrome ("MTS"), but it has to stop here. I have the current 2.5 gallon for Sterling which is going to be the breeder tank. It was only ever meant as a temporary home for him anyways. 

Some people hide affairs, I hide fish tanks.

Unfortunately I have been doing a lot more reading and discovering a whole world of scapes that I'm enthralled with, so I have been planning something for this little tank since I found it online a week and a bit ago. I'm going to take a lot more time with the actual scape on this small one before it sees water. Dry start? We'll see. I don't have anything for the hardscape, but I want to bury the coconut in plants, because I am pretty sure he misses his coconut.

THAT ALSO BEING SAID,

I no longer want to add Sterling to the community tank. Hence the 5 gallon. He is beautiful and I enjoy watching him so much. I would like to keep him in my room on my desk, which is where I kept my last betta Wanda. I find watching him so calming, and he has really started to come into his personality these last few days. He's always following me whenever I'm moving around the top tank (he can see from the back of the cabinet).

Up until this morning I was also waiting on confirmation of a summer position in Ottawa, which came down to me and another candidate. However I didn't make the cut given my lack of political experience, but I was invited back next year. So in the light of that, I had been considering different stocking options in case someone else was going to have to take care of my tank. 

Since I am not going anymore, I have a few ideas.

I already have the Rasboras, which I am getting 2 more today to bring my total up to 6. While at my LFS, I am also going to get a siamese algae eater ("SAE") as my CO2 checker/diffuser/counter has not shown up yet so my algae is starting to develop. I obviously wanted to wait for the tank to completely stabilize before I added any bottom fish. I was originally going to add cories, but I will lay out my reasoning in a minute. 

The snails are eating pretty well, and Ivory has easily tripled in size. Pablo will be moved back down to Sterlings tank after the water change I plan on doing today. Additionally, I noticed a tiny unidentified snail on my glass. I have not purchased anything other than the Christmas moss which was put into my bottom tank, and like 4 strands in the top tank. I don't know what happened. So Pablo is getting banished. 

Next step will be a loach. 

Anyhow, we are now a few weeks into being completely planted, so have a look (complete with algae).










Right side of the tank:










My little tank is just planted with the leftovers of the top tank still. I'm going to give it some more attention after the semester, because I have way too much on my plate right now. Sterling is of course, chilling on his leaf.










But moving forward!

I have decided to go with a different approach! This LFS that I am visiting today, as well as the one a city over, have some really interesting fish. So I'm going to get a second schooling fish, and thereby school. 

I'm debating on keeping with the southasian species since I have the rasboras. I like the looks of barbs (I like the look of odessa barbs, cherry barbs), or keeping it more with small schools and getting some tetra.

I'm kind of keen on a honey guorami, or dwarf blue. Not super keen on rams, only because of their eyes. They... They see so much.

No Rams.

Suggestions? I'm a couple of weeks away fron making any decisions beyond the SAE and 2 rasboras, so have at 'er!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #6 - A Herculean Task*

So guess who found the holy grail of LFS? This girl! 

The store is in an incredibly inconvenient place in the city with no parking and next to the stadium that houses all of our soccer and football games in addition to a ton of fairs, festivals and concerts. BUT all of their equipment is fairly priced, and while their livestock is a little more expensive per fish, they have the healthiest looking fish of any store I have checked out yet, and I have been to 6 or 7 since I started stocking my tanks. 

So it turns out stalking your stocking source should eventually pay off. Once a week I have been checking out new places, and this is the place I will return to. Along with one more that is a bit more convenient, but not as much selection. 

Their hardscape stuff was decently priced, so depending on what I envision for this next 5 gallon tank, I may purchase some driftwood there. Anyways.

Moving on. (I tend to belabour points). 

Speaking to one of the wonderful sales representatives I realized this girl knows her stuff. So that was lovely. I went in for an SAE and left with two oto's instead, in addition to two rasboras. Bringing my total school up to six. I eventually want a school of 8 to 10, but I don't want to overwhelm my tank, especially right now. 

Next.

*_Steps onto stage and up to the podium, flexing and taking a bow_* I happened to move my tank from my short stand to my new stand. 

All.

By.

Myself.

For realz.

The Process

I put the oto's and rasboras in a bucket because they came from the same tank at the store, and drip acclimated them by sucking up a micro moss ball which minimized the amount of liquid through my siphon. After about 20 minutes, I moved the siphon into another bucket. 

I emptied the tank of about 95% of the water, moving the 4 rasboras into a separate bucket, then added their new rasbora and oto compatriots, and proceeded to empty the tank, leaving a couple of inches. Just to leave enough for the plants to remain buoyant. 










Being impatient after already a week of waiting with the cabinet staring at me from my living room, I wasn't willing to wait the 30 minutes until I had to pick up my husband. I wanted the beast to be filling in that time while I went to go pick him up. Also if I can pick up my butt and get out of bed everyday I should be able to move the tank. 

So I wheeled the cabinet over to the bigger one that I moved into place earlier this week (that I did not end up putting wheels on) squatted deep, lifted it up, turned my feet and NEARLY DROPPED THE THING. But I didn't. So that's nice.










It is in its permanent home now. I have (for some unknown reason) a giant food grade canister that I will now explain the genius of. 

The Genius of Siphoning

So I realized that since siphoning works off of the principle of gravity (which is a proven theory by the way), I mixed my chemicals in the canister and then filled it with water. Then I DUMPED MY BUCKETS INTO THAT canister while it siphoned on a higher surface beside the tank. Therefore, it mixes each new bucket of water AND it doesn't mess up my scape so I can just dump the water straight in. 

GENIUS I say. 

So as it filled up I added the fish in the bucket to the tank with the water (the other bucket had the petstore water in it and was emptied). I then left the full canister to siphon while I picked up my husband and came back to a nearly full tank!

I also picked up a 1-2-grow of s repens for my 5 gallon tank that I am going to start this weekend, because I'm going to give my 2.5 breeder tank to my roommate for his son before he heads back home in a week or so. So my schedule for the 5 gallon was pushed up a little. I also think my husband will be more open to the idea of the 5 gallon if it's the second tank, and not the third one. 

So now to the pictures.










I noticed that the school is a lot more... schooly with the 2 new rasboras. It's really great to watch. Also there is a female in the group now. Overall the school is tighter and more uniform, where as before there was less of a hive mind. The new additions coloured right up, although the small one is a little more yellow than copper.










Previously unseen left view of the tank.










Oto's are cute.



















They are always so busy.











Sterling overlooks the big tank now. Here he is being beautiful as usual.










This is my new favourite picture of him. 










Pretty fish.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your shrimps. Hopefully the seller will make it good for you.

I've often pictured having a coconut half grown over with java fern, to make a hideout for kuhlis or a betta. You could grow java fern on his coconut, and block the hole with a rhizome or two, so he can't get stuck in it.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Sorry to hear about your shrimps. Hopefully the seller will make it good for you.
> 
> I've often pictured having a coconut half grown over with java fern, to make a hideout for kuhlis or a betta. You could grow java fern on his coconut, and block the hole with a rhizome or two, so he can't get stuck in it.


The seller has said that he will replace my shipment but I will have to pay for the express shipping because of the distance, he can't guarantee the shrimp, and I had misunderstood the shipping choices. Overall he has been great about it.

As for the Java fern, that may be a cool idea. Am I able to affix java fern roots like moss, by using glue?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

may sound evil but
I laughed at the shrimp part only because I imaged some toddler opening a bag screaming MOM ITS HERE and dumped the shrimp out into a bucket then screaming MOM ITS DEAD 
LMFAO IM DYING 



sorry for your loss btw...


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

puriance said:


> ..........
> As for the Java fern, that may be a cool idea. Am I able to affix java fern roots like moss, by using glue?


Glue, thread or rubber band. Personally I don't care for glue because I am not tidy enough and get bits that end up showing white. And thread disintegrates too quickly in my aquarium. I like using the small rubber bands made for hair, clear or black. By the time they start to fall apart, the plant usually takes hold. Have to keep an eye out and pull the bands out of the tank once they start to break apart, though. I've had fish try to eat pieces of the yellowish ones- I guess it looked like a worm to them.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> may sound evil but
> I laughed at the shrimp part only because I imaged some toddler opening a bag screaming MOM ITS HERE and dumped the shrimp out into a bucket then screaming MOM ITS DEAD
> LMFAO IM DYING
> 
> ...


Ahaha, it's almost like you were in my living room. My husband keeps bringing it up. 

"Remember when you killed all the shrimp?"

"SHUTUP THEY WERE DEAD WHEN THEY GOT HERE."

Also, @JJ09, I have been using thread for my java fern and moss, so I could just continue doing that. I'm thinking along the lines of a river bed scape, modeled after the river I'm going to take my rocks from. Again.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

That is all.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ooooo


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Gais gais gais!

I got another box and this time all of the shrimp were alive! I am very pleased and hopefully tonight I will get some better pictures for you, because then ones I uploaded from my phone weren't so good, because the shrimp move around so quickly.

They are really cool and add a whole new dynamic to the tank. I'm really pleased with how everything is coming together right now, and have also been working on my 4 gallon cube. 

Busy busy!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

I have shrimp!

I won't be doing a complete update, because there needs to be a little work done on the tank, and I have been so busy with the end of my semester coming up, my 3 assignments due this week, my nano cube, and my roommate moving out, and my husband working overtime, and my night classes, and working part-time and...

I'm a little busy. 

In the meantime, look at my little rili's! I got six of them and a bonus fry (whom I have not seen since I dumped them in the tank. I suspect he may have gone exploring up the HOB filter, and I may need a solution for that... Maybe that carbon pouch I had previously sewed for the purigen...hmmm)


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #7 – A Little Piece of Heaven and Other Nursery Rhymes*

Hello again ladies and gentlefish. I would like to say that this will be a short update, but the way I write it will probably not be. So let’s see what happens. 

To start, my shrimp are awesome. I found the fry, and he had not as I had previously feared, made his way into my HOB filter. I did end up using the carbon filter that I had sewn into a pouch, to cover the water intake. It has also limited the flow a little bit, so that’s nice. For reasons I will explain later in the update. 

The Rili’s are lovely. One died that I saw, it looked to be in mid molt, and was subsequently eaten by the snail. I lost one more, or have just not seen it anywhere. So I am down to 4 adults, and the fry. Which, considering their journey, is not too shabby. 

Here is one, at the Riccia buffet at the top of my tank.










They are a great contrast of colour in my tank.










I’m going to work backwards in terms of animals in my tank and their well being. So, let’s talk about Oto’s. What is there to say? They are fat and happy, they get algae wafers for a couple of days when they clean the tank, then I stop when I notice the algae again. They also like cucumber, which is cute. Also, snail algae.

Cleanliness is next to Godliness.











Also one Oto, is really fat.











Like REEAALLLYYYY fat.










Omg, do you think it could be…










Eggs?!










I don’t know if you can see it as well in the picture as I can with the naked eye, but there are definitely eggs in that belly. Considering how rare it is for Oto’s to spawn in captivity (so I’ve read) I was concerned that it was dropsy. 

However, there are no distended scales, the fish is also incredibly active and eating more than a woman pregnant with triplets. She must have at least… 4 or 5 eggs in there. Maybe 6.

So my next move is to get a nursery tank to sit on the inside. I have decided on the Aqueon 3 way Breeder, which I will pick up on my way home from school tomorrow. 

The little literature that I have found suggested that doing a partial water change with cooler water can induce spawning, and Wednesdays are “Water Wednesdays” since that’s when I do my ferts and water changes. 

Hopefully she will lay the eggs on the bottom of my sword plant, and I will clip the leaf and place it in the breeder. I plan on doing maybe a 40% water change, up from my regular 30, just to ensure the water is clean and allow for a slight cooling too. I will post my tank parameters tomorrow with before and after values. I have incredibly soft water where I live, and that is apparently a huge factor. 

It’s funny because whenever she rests on anything she tilts on her belly. Heh heh… Heh.










The rasbora’s are rasboraish. One rasbora has had white on its fin since I got it, which doesn’t seem to be getting bigger or changing, even after I had dosed the tank. It is not fuzzy like the one rasbora that I returned was. So I just keep adding a half dose of aquarium salt to the water changes. None of the other rasbora’s have it, and it is acting normal. So. Not sure what to make of that. I have had them for at least a month now, and if it was an infection I’m sure it would have gotten worse, or disappeared with the treatment that cleared the tank. 

Ivory the snail is very clean. It also has super long antennae. 

Here is the tank before I trimmed it on Sunday. I had to cut back the wisteria in the corner to allow light to get to the rotofundia underneath it that is supposed to grow and cover the filter.










My husband’s boss might have a canister filter that he will give me. So. That’s nice. 

I’m planning on redoing the whole tank because the fluorite is really bothering me as a substrate. I think I’m going to mix it with the soil. 2 parts soil, one part fluorite. 

But I might wait because I went to the pet store to pick up dog food.

And.

Well.

There was this little angelfish that was getting picked on by the other angelfish and the lady was just going to put it in a betta bowl until she could get an aquarium free from other fish and I couldn’t just leave it there because it was so sad and barren and empty and it just needed a place to go and I really wanted it to be happy so I told her to just put it in a bag and I was gonna take it home and give it a happy place.

…

So now I need a bigger tank.

She is kind of shy, and just hiding in the rotofundia by the water that is growing really well, or in the bacopa. She started exploring this morning when I came out of my bedroom, and she has been eating. She hid again when she saw me, but I think she will be fine. 

Her top fin is a little tattered, but she is only the size of a quarter right now. I have a couple of months to work on my husband for a larger tank. My cabinet will fit a 30 gallon no problem (which I made sure to measure before I bought it, because I have been thinking about an upgrade since I put together this one).

So yeah, now my little angel has a little piece of heaven, and soon she will have a big piece and another angel buddy, once she’s in the 30. 

That’s all I got for now!

As always I look forward to your tips, comments or questions!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*sigh* buying fish you think are horribly treated only increases how many of those fish they mistreat, your paying them to do it. 
Just wanted to say that. 
Nice update otherwise


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

No pics of the angel? they're my favorite fish.
It would be so cool if you got oto fry.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> *sigh* buying fish you think are horribly treated only increases how many of those fish they mistreat, your paying them to do it.
> Just wanted to say that.
> Nice update otherwise


Fair enough, I definitely get your point. Otherwise their tanks were fine. I guess it was just a recent addition since their fish come in on Thursdays. (I may have been there a couple of times) It was my local pet store, and not a big chain store. The girl seemed genuinely upset, and when I offered to take the fish, she gave her to me for half off. 

Regardless I plan on getting a larger tank, and my next angelfish from my holy grail of fish stores later this summer. :3



JJ09 said:


> No pics of the angel? they're my favorite fish.
> It would be so cool if you got oto fry.


I'm going to try and get pics of her tonight. But she has been super shy these past couple days, but she was hanging out by the sword this morning. It's actually kind of cute how she buries herself in the leaves. Maybe by the time I get home she will be confident enough to be in the clear area of the tank and I can catch a snap or two of her. 

She is quite pretty too. Mostly black with silver stripes on her belly. :3

I will 100% post pics of the whole Oto journey if it happens!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

I named her Ebony because I don't know if she is a she yet, and because the snail is named Ivory.










She likes foliage.


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

SO cute!! I love little angels [emoji30] I miss mine so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow making great progress. I can't wait to see about the otto, that would just be awesome.

Dan


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Maclyri said:


> SO cute!! I love little angels [emoji30] I miss mine so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A couple of things:

Your betta Iago is gorgeous.

I identify on a spiritual level with your current signature.

Finally, angels have always been a fascination, so this one being my first, it's kind of like schoolgirl love.

Or like the look my dog gets on his face when I bring out the ball.

So I totally can imagine how you feel, and I invite you to live vicariously through my angel until you get to a place where you can have your own again :3



Dman911 said:


> Wow making great progress. I can't wait to see about the otto, that would just be awesome.
> 
> Dan


Thank you! Little steps each and every day. With each mistake I make, I have 10 more things I learn, and I try not to make the same one twice. Except with dirt and murky water at the start of a tank. But who knows. Maybe third time's the charm for me


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Aww thanks! He is a pretty boy, so so dumb though, but that's usually how that goes right?[emoji23] 

I will definitely be living vicariously through you and your tank, especially with the upgrade coming[emoji6] 
Your posts are always so entertaining! Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh my goodness, what an awesome read!!!! Clearly I haven't done enough homework! Your tnk looks awesome and is inspiring for someone like me who is totally green and extremely anxious to get started. Plus your writing style is totally entertaining. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

AquaBoogie said:


> Oh my goodness, what an awesome read!!!! Clearly I haven't done enough homework! Your tnk looks awesome and is inspiring for someone like me who is totally green and extremely anxious to get started. Plus your writing style is totally entertaining. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you very much for saying so. 

I know (from experience) that this hobby is incredibly overwhelming, and how badly we want to get started. It is really the worst mix of information, over stimulation and patience. In my write ups I really try to ease the burden of information while also providing some pointers here and there as I learn them (either through error or purposeful pursuit). 

I am really glad that you have benefited from my experience and I hope that your experience brings you great joy!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

My husband would like you know that Ebony is not an appropriate name for a male fish, and he has renamed the Angel to Lucifer. (Did some reading on angel gender identification. 70% sure it's a boy.) We shall call him Lucy for short.

This message has been brought to you by the letter Y.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

puriance said:


> .......Did some reading on angel gender identification. 70% sure it's a boy.....


How can you tell? I always thought it was impossible to tell them apart until you see them mating.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> How can you tell? I always thought it was impossible to tell them apart until you see them mating.


Yeah that's why I'm only 70% sure. I was looking at the dorsal fin, and its angle to the rest of the body. When I went to pick up the breeder tank today, I stopped to look at the angels to see if I could notice a difference, and there was a visible slant to the body. 

However, I could just be willing myself to see the angles, so I'm not suggesting anything definitive. It's all just conjecture :3


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

So the holy grail LFS that is super inconvenient to get to, with the super knowledgeable staff who actually get hired on because of their knowledge has these little beauties in stock on a semi regular basis.










Gold Tetras.

I want them.

I want them all.

I went in since I needed some Salvinia because my anubias is getting burned from my light and while I ordered micro lily seeds, it will be a while before they enter the tank. Besides, I think I will wait until I have the 29 to plant them. So the salvinia will be a nice quick spreading cover that I can more or less control, but I may need to get a feeding ring. Anybody have a DIY for that, or a method they use to feed with a surface plant?

I will also put my DIY flow limiter on the biowheel filter until I get the canister set up to keep it from beating up the plants.

I also picked up some taxiphyllum moss for my drift wood to replace the Riccia that I had originally put on. I'm annoyed with it, so it goes. I have night class on Thursday nights downtown, so I can pick up things like plants but not livestock since it would sit for hours before it sees a tank. 

Anyways. AQ advisor suggests that in my 29 gallon tank I could have a few of the tetras, and I am getting the canister filter that is WAY over capacity (when I get it I will post its specs).

So next week I might just get 6. It would bump up my current stock to 109% which is fine. I do a weekly 30% water change and the angel is quite small still. When I scape the new tank it will be a sand cap and at that point I will get some cories.

Also, I suspect that my Mystery snail Ivory is eating my shrimp. I'm down to 2, and it keeps parasailing and aiming at them.

My LFS said that they would take it from me and give me half off of a nerite snail. Which is a super nice gesture. However until I get rid of snailzilla I'm going to put the shrimp in my betta tank where they have a better chance of hiding because of the density.

That's it for now.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

One more thing, no Oto spawn. I didn't do the test because I got home later than I had intended on Wednesday and still had to do a water change. But I can't find any information on the gestation period. So I don't know how long I should expect to wait. However the nice man at the LFS suggested that every few days just try another small water change with cool water. My biggest concern is that I don't want to lose her if she doesn't spawn, which has been shown to happen. So. I dunno.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Still no diffuser yet. Today is the final day "estimated delivery date". Will I ever get my CO2 up and running?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

no you will never... lol jk  good luck on your Co2 stuff


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

If my husband wasn't so aware of how much I am spending on fish stuff, I would just buy another one that is eligible for Prime and be done with it. 

I'll just wait until he buys his new header for his car and then buy it. That's how successful relationships work. Compromise.

However to be honest, there is a 58 gallon aquarium that would fit on my stand for $50 on craigslist. I'm contemplating just sending the guy an email and hiding it in my closet.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

puriance said:


> If my husband wasn't so aware of how much I am spending on fish stuff, I would just buy another one that is eligible for Prime and be done with it.
> 
> I'll just wait until he buys his new header for his car and then buy it. That's how successful relationships work. Compromise.
> 
> However to be honest, there is a 58 gallon aquarium that would fit on my stand for $50 on craigslist. I'm contemplating just sending the guy and email and hiding it in my closet.


You speak the truth. Everytime I get something new for the tank my fiancée comes home with new shoes and clothes and knows I will say nothing at that point, even though she has like 50 dam pair of shoes already I say nothing.

Dan


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> You speak the truth. Everytime I get something new for the tank my fiancée comes home with new shoes and clothes and knows I will say nothing at that point, even though she has like 50 dam pair of shoes already I say nothing.
> 
> Dan


To be fair, my only other hobby besides homework is procrastination. Well, also colouring. But that is like a one time buy in thing, and most of my books came as gifts. 

So in the grand scheme of things, seeing as I don't go shopping, I only own as many pairs of shoes as there are seasons, and I spend most of my time at home or at university (I lead a thrilling life), I'm doing pretty good on the spending side of things.

I should be allowed this one thing. Or like... multiple things for the one thing.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

haha!

My wife doesn't mind what I spend on the tanks since she enjoys them also. Well, she doesn't know what I spend... :wink2:

The Otto's though.... Mine used to spawn like crazy after water changes, along with cories. Yours look like they are almost ready to drop!


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I've bred angelfish for a couple years now, and it appears yours is a female. The front fins are smooth, instead of being angular as a male. It also has a more angular body, which females typically have, while males are more rounded. Also, males have a small hump on their head, yours does not. 

This being said it's still a young angel, so it might develop different characteristics over time. The only sure fire way to tell is the breeding tubes, which are only seen during breeding. 

The silver (striped) angel is the male, and the koi angel is a female, for reference on what I mentioned.
















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Dempsey said:


> haha!
> 
> My wife doesn't mind what I spend on the tanks since she enjoys them also. Well, she doesn't know what I spend... :wink2:
> 
> The Otto's though.... Mine used to spawn like crazy after water changes, along with cories. Yours look like they are almost ready to drop!


How soon after you noticed them being so big, are they ready to spawn in your experience? Or how soon after you noticed did you do a water change? I think the more serious I get about it, the more my husband is realizing that I'm actually... serious.... about it...

Yeah.

I'm planning on giving away my snail to a friend tomorrow, so it won't eat the eggs, but I want to keep an eye on the Oto's so I can drop the leaves into my breeder tank so the angel doesn't eat all of the fry! Speaking of my angel...



Mattb126 said:


> I've bred angelfish for a couple years now, and it appears yours is a female. The front fins are smooth, instead of being angular as a male. It also has a more angular body, which females typically have, while males are more rounded. Also, males have a small hump on their head, yours does not.
> 
> This being said it's still a young angel, so it might develop different characteristics over time. The only sure fire way to tell is the breeding tubes, which are only seen during breeding.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I don't have a direct comparison in my tank yet, but I did manage to score a 29 gallon with lid for $60 today. So hopefully once my semester is over in two weeks I will be able to get another angel for it to buddy up with. I am more than a novice when it comes to sexing, I was only looking at the angles of the dorsal fin, and there is no hump to speak of yet but I did read that that may develop later.

Obviously I want to try and get another angel early enough that there are fewer problems. I have read that I should get an angel of similar or smaller size, so there is less of a chance for them to fight. 

Should I get the angel now, or wait until I have the tank setup? I already asked my LFS, and they said they would exchange the fish if the didn't get along at all, so that's not a worry. I can trade them out (if I have to) until I form a pair that gets along.

(There are 6 Harlequin Rasboras and 2 Oto's in the tank)


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

If the fish are introduced into the tank at the same time there should be no problem. Angels are territorial fish, they are cichlids after all. So if you have an angel in a tank that establishes it's territory, then you add a new one "it's invading it's territory". In other words, if you add them at the same time, they'll each have time to develop their own territories. 

Hope I can be of some help. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Mattb126 said:


> If the fish are introduced into the tank at the same time there should be no problem. Angels are territorial fish, they are cichlids after all. So if you have an angel in a tank that establishes it's territory, then you add a new one "it's invading it's territory". In other words, if you add them at the same time, they'll each have time to develop their own territories.
> 
> Hope I can be of some help.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Fair enough, and that is very helpful, thank you. I will wait until I have the 29 setup, and then add them together. I'm going to go ahead and get the gold tetras I was planning on getting this week then. Just because they go pretty fast at my LFS and they only have them every few months or so. I'll be replacing my mystery snail with a nerite snail, possibly a second one at a later date. 

Once I have the new tank established, so a month or so from now, I'm going to finish off the tank with a small shoal of pygmy cories. My other LFS that I like has them in stock regularly, so I'm not in a hurry with those. They also have blue platinum angels.

My tank will be metallic. I already have the scape drawn out.

Picked up my 75 gallon cannister filter today, re-ordered my CO2 diffuser, going to order some lily pipes...

I'm well on my way to being totally happy with this tank.

*repressed sound of happiness*


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

puriance said:


> Fair enough, and that is very helpful, thank you. I will wait until I have the 29 setup, and then add them together. I'm going to go ahead and get the gold tetras I was planning on getting this week then. Just because they go pretty fast at my LFS and they only have them every few months or so. I'll be replacing my mystery snail with a nerite snail, possibly a second one at a later date.
> 
> Once I have the new tank established, so a month or so from now, I'm going to finish off the tank with a small shoal of pygmy cories. My other LFS that I like has them in stock regularly, so I'm not in a hurry with those. They also have blue platinum angels.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help. As far as gold tetras, I have no experience, but I fear they might be a snack for angelfish when grown a bit, as angelfish will pick at and eventually eat anything small enough to fit in it's mouth. Aswell as pygmy cories, I would be careful as I've read people have had bad experiences with angels eating them as well, so be sure to have plenty of hiding spaces. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Mattb126 said:


> Glad I could help. As far as gold tetras, I have no experience, but I fear they might be a snack for angelfish when grown a bit, as angelfish will pick at and eventually eat anything small enough to fit in it's mouth. Aswell as pygmy cories, I would be careful as I've read people have had bad experiences with angels eating them as well, so be sure to have plenty of hiding spaces.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I will go for the pygmies for sure, because of how I have the next scape planned, but I can't ignore what you're saying about the tetras. 

They're just so pretty.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I Would notice them in spawning behavior almost immediately after water changes. I have only witnessed them laying eggs once. Same with the cories but I've never seen the cories laying eggs. I started with 20 pygmy cories and then one day, I counted almost 50. This was over the course of a year or more... If I would have noticed or payed more attention, I would have pulled the fry out and raised them up in another tank.


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

Quote"National Geographic Sand (paying this much for sand really irked me, but I only planned on using a small amount" Quote

Hello my dear, as a fellow beginner, I wanted to ask a couple of questions... Please bear with me
1. Did you rinse your sand as well? I am doing a sand cap with no fluorite.
2. I like the coat hook idea, but not sure exactly how to put it to use. Would you mind explaining it to me like I'm a five year old?

Thnk you so much for yor time. I look forward to more updates. You are by far the most delightful people that I've read on this forum so far.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #8 - Bigger is Better... Right?*

Well, here we are. I did it. I purchased a 29 gallon tank that my friend will be picking up for me today. It has a lid and the slot in the top looks like it will nicely fit my LED light bar. So I'm pretty stoked.

I ordered these lily pipes for my rena filstar xp2 canister filter (which I traded a case of beer for, pretty great trade IMO), which is rated for 75 gallons and 300 GPH, so I will have a lot of filtration. I also purchased 8 18" sandblasted manzanita branches for my scape. They were incredibly reasonably price at just over $8 USD a branch, and shipping to Canada including duty was only $41. 

I have already planned out, mapped out and drawn out the scape. All I need now is the tank so I can draw lines on the glass and get everything setup. I will probably get started on that in 2 weeks when things show up at my house. My husband is working night shifts, so hopefully during my week off before I start full time, I will have enough stuff here that I can setup the tank while he sleeps during the day.

My CO2 diffuser is MIA, and the company is sending me another one. If this one doesn't show up, I'm going to get a refund. I really like this one because it is a check valve, bubble counter and diffuser all in one, rather than needing to set it all up separately.

This weekend I gave my mystery snail to the same friend that is [STRIKE]hiding[/STRIKE] picking up my tank for me.

I bought a nerite snail, and... 6 of these beauties:










Diamond tetra.

They are ilke a half inch, if that right now, as they were a brand new shipment to my LFS. So I acclimated them and have been adding stability each day to account for the extra bioload. 










They're kind of cute, won't get eaten by the angel(s) as they get to be about 2.5" fully grown. Also in a school of 6 or more, they aren't known to nip. The other thing that is really neat, is that they have been schooling with the rasboras. Huh.

I did a mini water change before I added them to try and induce my oto spawn, but she is refusing to do anything except maintain a ridiculous profile.

Everything is growing in still, and bumping along nicely.


I also bought this autofeeder, because I am not always home in the evening, so they get their food at 5 every day. 

Can't say that I am super stoked about it. It does its job and that's great. But it was a little weird to setup even with the instructions. It also gets moist, (it is above a warm tank afterall), but the moisture can get into the food and cause it all to stick. The biggest point though, is how the food won't fit through the gap unless you crush it all as you're putting it in. 4/5 stars, great value. Does what it needs and nothing more. 

The tetra are being picky, but super hungry, so I think they will give into the flakes that everybody else eats. Normally I do a bloodworm treat at the start of the week, but I'm going to wait so that they don't come to expect that, and their mouths are also so tiny I doubt they could eat them anyways.

Little buggers.

Current FTS!










That's it for now. My updates will just be greener each time until the new tank is in my greedy hands. 

:3


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Lol love reading the funny updates, nice new fish btw.. What kind of diffuser did you have if you don't mind me asking? just out of curiosity! also can you give hints as to what the new scape plan is? plants and stuff?


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

I suppose I could give you _some_ hints. I don't want to give too much away because:

a) what happens if I totally mess it up and want to pretend I never did anything?

and 

b) I like surprises :3

These are the branches that I bought: (The picture should be a link)



They are obviously going to be trees.

I will feature 7 - 8 of them, depending on how they look when they arrive, and how they fit in the tank.

I'm going to adhere them all to slate so I can move them freely, and rescape with them easily in the future if I want to. 

I'm going to be using all of the plants that I already have, as well as maybe 3 or so new ones.

So I will have:

Bacopa
Wysteria
S Repens
Rotala Rotifundia
Christmas Moss
Taxiphyllim Barbieri Moss
Dwarf Hair grass
Helanthium
Heteranthera
Spiral Grass
Anubias
Sword Plant
Salvinia

(No Mondo Grass, it isn't doing very well)

New Plants:

Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
Nymphaea Sp (nano lily. I bought the seeds, so they will be a later addition)
Java Moss

Here is a link from a website that allows you "sketch out" a 3D model of your tank. The plants are very limited, and there are some things I can't really replicate at all, but it is a rough interpretation of my plans. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Lol love reading the funny updates, nice new fish btw.. What kind of diffuser did you have if you don't mind me asking? just out of curiosity! also can you give hints as to what the new scape plan is? plants and stuff?


Ermahgerd, I totally forgot the other part of this.

This is the diffuser I picked up. DIY CO2 takes a bit to build up, so lengthening the distance the gas has to travel, makes the whole thing require more force to push it through. So by compacting everything that I need into one small device, I'm hoping to mitigate that.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

I love your raging MTS and your hilarious writing style! Thanks for sharing with all of us <3


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

kyle3 said:


> I love your raging MTS and your hilarious writing style! Thanks for sharing with all of us <3


Thank you very much! If there was such a thing as fish therapy, I would be the first practitioner. This community is great and has helped me so much, it is a pleasure to write for you all. Also it gives me a much needed outlet, because everyone I know stopped listening by the time I reached page 2


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

kyle3 said:


> I love your raging MTS and your hilarious writing style! Thanks for sharing with all of us <3


+1 
Your tank is looking soo good!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

AquaBoogie said:


> +1
> Your tank is looking soo good!


I'm glad you think so! This journal will be so great later in life when I am showing my grandchildren why their inheritance is so small.

Also, it will be nice for me to look back on when I take it down and do it all over again. 

Just less mud. 

I hope.

...

*knocks on wood*


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

it's not what you posted, but this is what my mind intepreted ..



puriance said:


> <snip>
> 
> I bought a nerite snail, and... 6 of these beauties:
> 
> ...


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

But they are pretty pirahnas, so that makes it ok. Right? Haha


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Snagged a fluval 6 Gallon edge for $45. It has a crack but I can fix that. It's going to be my hospital tank. I don't really care about the crack since it's on the top and only noticeable when you stand over it. Just need a heater. The guy used it for guppies and just let it sit on his shelf for a year after they all died, because he didn't know what he was doing. 

So. There's that. 

Christ. I snuck it inside and put it in the bottom of my cabinet. 

I... I have a problem. I don't even know who I am anymore.


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

puriance said:


> Snagged a fluval 6 Gallon edge for $45. It has a crack but I can fix that. It's going to be my hospital tank. I don't really care about the crack since it's on the top and only noticeable when you stand over it. Just need a heater. The guy used it for guppies and just let it sit on his shelf for a year after they all died, because he didn't know what he was doing.
> 
> So. There's that.
> 
> ...


I hear you. Just bought another ten gallon or my QT tank, and I don't even have plants or water in my 20 g yet. Lol. And I have a guy giving away a 90-100 g. MTS is no joke. Lol.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Apr 11, 2017)

This is awesome. I love reading your journal! You put so much detail, personality, thought, and feeling into it; it's almost like reading a story. :] Looking forward to reading more of this and the one about your little cube tank.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

PhelanVelvel said:


> This is awesome. I love reading your journal! You put so much detail, personality, thought, and feeling into it; it's almost like reading a story. :] Looking forward to reading more of this and the one about your little cube tank.


I really appreciate comments like these because that is exactly what I am aiming for. When I first started researching, so much of this was overwhelming and I didn't know where to start. Putting my thoughts onto "paper" really helps me organize things, and explaining complex ideas is a specialty of mine. So this hobby is really a marriage of all of the things I love to do, all of the things I'm good at, and in the end, I have something to show for it!

Thank you for taking the time to read what I have written, and I hope to keep you all entertained for a long time yet!



AquaBoogie said:


> I hear you. Just bought another ten gallon or my QT tank, and I don't even have plants or water in my 20 g yet. Lol. And I have a guy giving away a 90-100 g. MTS is no joke. Lol.



But it's free right? My husband explicitly said no rooms filled with tanks. So I have a tank for each room. That's how it works right?


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #9 - A Tank in Need*

Well hello ladies and gentlefish, I was away for the weekend and unable to post anything at all really. Also since I wasn't home, I couldn't really post pictures of my fish.

However, I did manage to get a line on a 10 gallon tall aquarium for a hospital tank. I did get the fluval 6 gallon, but after thinking about it and doing some reading on how it was difficult to clean and get larger fish in an out because of its design, I decided that it wouldn't be the best. Especially if I have a full grown angel, and I can't fit the net into the hole to get it out. 

I'm still going to fix the crack on the fluval, and keep it for some project at some point in the future... someday. I really like the look of the tank, but I'm limited in how many tanks I can realistically have. 

I may use it and change homes for Sterling, upgrading him from the 4 gallon. However, when I returned from my weekend away, he wasn't looking too hot so I don't really know what's up with him. That will be an update for my other thread, but I _will_ let you know, I upped the temperature in the tank and diluted then added some aquarium salt just to see if that helps before I launch into full diagnosis mode. Some scales look like he rubbed against something, and my husband said he basically hid the whole time I was gone, and he may have seen the cat playing with the water. I may just bite the bullet and get some acrylic to cover the cube...

Anyways. Moving on.

Tank's Anatomy

I saw the ad on Craigslist for $15, and thought, what the hell. There seems to be a guy in my area who does nothing but snap up free aquarium stuff, so this is the best deal I have been able to find. The ad said it needed a little cleaning, and it had a built in light and that was all. Through this and having my husband pick me up from my weekend away, admitting to him I have a 29 gallon stashed with my friend, and we need to go pick up a 10 gallon tank as a holding tank for my fish while I setup and scape the 29, I was doing pretty good with the unloading of my conscience. 

We showed up to the place, the guy said he had bought the tank for his son to have a betta, which didn't work out so well, and that he hoped that I didn't mind that it needed a good cleaning. I laughed and said no problem, for $15 it was a steal, it didn't need to be pretty, it just had to work. His son grabbed the tank from the garage, loaded it in my car and away we went.

I sated my husband by saying he could pick the background for the tank since it was the hospital tank, and it wouldn't be set up all the time, and he chose border collies. 

Yes.

The dogs.

I get home, grab it out of the car and am pleased, shocked and dismayed all at once.










It definitely needed a clean, but it looked like something I could work with. It measures in at 14" x 9" x 14", which is just 8 gallons. So not quite 10. But it will only hold the angel while it gets treated (God forbids it needs it) and it won't have any substrate. I found the model and it is a HR360B SUNSUN model.

Anyways, I immediately threw out whatever God awful gravel that was in there, and the plastic plants. There was also a thermometer, a small submersible heater, in addition to the filter (which is a small sump system) and the light which were built in. 

The little filter is going to be awesome because I will be able to just auto cycle it with some media bags that I will keep in my canister until they are needed. 










However, as I started emptying the tank and spraying it down with vinegar, I realized just how dirty this tank was, and just what it meant for the poor betta that had spent its life there.



















This thing was grungy, everything was caked on, and it was inside of everything. At least they had a heater for the poor thing, but that's about all I can say about it.

I stripped off the background, scrubbed it down, used a powerbrush to get into the corners and clean it since even the silicone was caked in grunge, filled it up and emptied it a few times, upgraded to a 50 watt marina heater with controlled temp so I can up it rather than the tetra preset one it came with, put in a larger thermometer (so my blind... can see from afar if I need to), and set up the filter.

At this point, the filter primes and spews out a bunch of particulate matter into the tank.










It was nasty film that had been in it the whole time, and probably been the undoing of the betta that lived there previously. 

I dumped some vinegar and baking soda into the tank with the water and let it run for about 20 minutes. Drained it, scrubbed it again, and now it is just sitting on my kitchen counter waiting for the media bags (that I had put in the tank earlier last week seeing as my canister is still waiting on lily pipes) and fish. I have the filter running and dumped in the clippings from my betta cube.


So to recap:

*Before:*










*After:*










It is going to be perfect for my purposes, and I will get some better silk plants for the tank, and I have a ton of hides already, but it was a bit of a sad experience. I forget that people don't always view fish the way we do on this forum. 

So a bit of a sober update I suppose. But necessary. Feels good to save the tank in some small way, and give it a purpose.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Also: I need a lightbulb. I hope the lightbulb is fried and not the whole fixture.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

OMGGAIS MY DIFFUSER SHOWED UP. 

...

Just in time for me to take down my tank. Damnit


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

This is awesome!! Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Look what showed up at my door a day early...


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

So many fish!!!! Wait so your tank is 20 gallons and you have2 angels?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> So many fish!!!! Wait so your tank is 20 gallons and you have2 angels?!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No My tank is 20 gallons, and I have one quarter size angel. I bought a 29 gallon tank that I am scaping next week when my finals are done, with these lovely branches that just showed up 

I am playing with the idea of getting another angel, but I worry about aggression if they happen to pair off, or aggression if they don't, or increasing my school of diamond tetra, rehoming my rasboras, and getting a flock of cories.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

A big school of diamonds would be sweet!! Cories and diamonds would be non stop action


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

mbkemp said:


> A big school of diamonds would be sweet!! Cories and diamonds would be non stop action
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I'm thinking. I would love to go with green cories, or bronze cories. Something else that would shimmer as they dart around. My poor angel haha. 

I want to convince my friend to take my rasboras, but it may overstock her tank. I'm a little fuzzy on what she has in there, but I think it's a few guppies, 3 rasboras, a clown loach and a dwarf pleco in a 15 gallon. So I may just talk to my LFS.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

So are you thinking of keeping your angel in your 20 gallon? Because I'm setting up my 20 gal rn and I really want an angelfish but I think it'll be too small...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> So are you thinking of keeping your angel in your 20 gallon? Because I'm setting up my 20 gal rn and I really want an angelfish but I think it'll be too small...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No unfortunately, I'm not . I'm putting it into my 29. I have read that you can bare bottom breed angels in a 20, but the problem is how tall they get. So if you have any decoration, you're limiting their swimming space. I ran into the same problem of wanting an angel, but I only had a 20. I went to a pet store, not my LFS, but a pet store where they also have fish (I think of them differently given this saga), and saw this little angel that was getting picked on. I used that to justify the 29 to my husband 

If you get it small with the intention of getting a 29 in the next couple of months, I don't see anything wrong with keeping an angel temporarily in a 20. If you want it to thrive though, go the 29 route.

As it is, these branches will have to be carefully laid out so that I can make sure a full grown angel can get through them. I really don't want to have to rescape this tank for a long time.

I probably will later.

But right now, I want to set it up first. Haha


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

puriance said:


> No unfortunately, I'm not . I'm putting it into my 29. I have read that you can bare bottom breed angels in a 20, but the problem is how tall they get. So if you have any decoration, you're limiting their swimming space. I ran into the same problem of wanting an angel, but I only had a 20. I went to a pet store, not my LFS, but a pet store where they also have fish (I think of them differently given this saga), and saw this little angel that was getting picked on. I used that to justify the 29 to my husband
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol thanks for the response. I've had angels in a 29g and they were pretty happy  however, I invested so much into this 20g to make it high tech, so idk about another tank  maybe... angelfish are my second favorite so I might just get one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> Lol thanks for the response. I've had angels in a 29g and they were pretty happy  however, I invested so much into this 20g to make it high tech, so idk about another tank  maybe... angelfish are my second favorite so I might just get one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah... I started with my 20 in February.

I now have 5 tanks. Only 2 running... well 3, but one is a cycling QT tank. So that doesn't count. Going to sell my 20 (after setting up my 29), debating on removing the top from my fluval edge 6 gallon and selling it, and splitting my 8 gallon for 2 bettas, and buying a 10 gallon QT and storing it. 

Problem is my 4 gallon. I love the scape, but I don't like it as a fish tank I don't think. The layout is a big hassle for my betta. Maybe I will turn it into a shrimp tank...

This hobby though bud... It's going to be the end of me.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

puriance said:


> Yeah... I started with my 20 in February.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or.... the beginning or a new you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

mbkemp said:


> Or.... the beginning or a new you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like you.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

6 tanks.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

puriance said:


> I like you.




Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*The Eagle has Landed*

She's dirty










She's filthy










She used to hold hamsters










But she's in my possession










AND SHE HOLDS WATER











Before I took these pictures I sprayed everything down with vinegar and water, so that's why it all looks damp. Because it will be about a week before I start the scape still (goshdarn finals) I'm going to use bleach too because it will have time to completely dry and I can rinse everything out and have it dry again. 

I have so much to tell you guys and unfortunately I also have so much to do right now. But don't worry. I took pictures


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

puriance said:


> 6 tanks.


yuuuusssssss!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

7 tanks. 

It was free and literally 3 blocks from my house. 10 gallon marineland set and extras.

But it came with a few animals I'm not super familiar with.

This is the last tank guys. Promise. I'm totally going to sell my extra ten gallon now (or maybe sorority?), and the 8 gallon and the 20 gallon...

Regardless. The people were moving. I went to empty the tank and catch all the critters and... It was pretty gross. Not so bad in the pictures but, the guy said he normally did 75% water changes which lead me to believe that it wasn't often given the... erm... sediment. 




























However one can't complain when they got an air pump, filter, heater, driftwood, plants and the following fish:

2 Kuhli Loaches
1 King Betta (he has to be, he is HUGE)
4 neon tetra
4 nerite snails
1 purple mystery snail

and

An electric blue "lobster" for free.

Yeah.

I'm going to put the tetras and loaches into my 29 when it's set up next week and probably forgo the cories for awhile. The snails too obviously. They have all lived together for a couple of years, and astonishingly the crayfish hasn't eaten anyone. So...

I don't really know what to do? I got it for a hospital tank, so I'm thinking of rehoming the lobster, but that's the only one my husband likes. So I'm not really sure.

That and I have my hands full with Sterling right now too. 

I think I have enough going on now to keep me busy for a couple of weeks until my now, third, betta arrives.

(Someone please revoke my aquabid membership)

Pictures after I cleaned it.

I kept about 30% of the original tank water because that was all I could feasibly move. I also cleaned like 50% of the sediment but not all, because I didn't want to shock everyone moving into a new place and totally new water. ((This is a good lesson to be remembered. Thank you @kyle3 for the reminder))

So I filled it up, stuck the wood and crayfish hide back in it (apparently he likes to dig. My husband has named him Rock Lobster... Don't... Don't look it up. If you know what is, I'm sorry) and dumped everyone back in, and it is a little cloudy, but should clear, and then I will go about scaping the 29 and getting everyone settled in that, and then I will combine most of the fish.

Almost done. 

This was the filter. Rinsed it in tank water.










Rock Lobster










A little cloudy, but workable


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

YUUCKY filter!! Hooray for 7, you got it bad! ;-)


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I never had interest in them, but that blue lobster sure looks cool. I think they're illegal to keep where I live. Was at a local aquarium club auction a year ago and there was one on the table but the guy who'd brought it got called aside and it was not offered for sale...

You have so many tanks now! I get confused when I read your thread, which one you are talking about at a time. How's Sterling doing now btw?


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> I never had interest in them, but that blue lobster sure looks cool. I think they're illegal to keep where I live. Was at a local aquarium club auction a year ago and there was one on the table but the guy who'd brought it got called aside and it was not offered for sale...
> 
> You have so many tanks now! I get confused when I read your thread, which one you are talking about at a time. How's Sterling doing now btw?


I'm giving up the lobster to a friend who really wanted one, so I know he will be going to a good home. He is definitely cool, but I don't really have the space to keep him.

Also, about my thread... It will all make sense once I get the 29 up. I suppose I am treating this as more of a journey journal rather than just a tank journal. Haha. It will all come full circle in the next week and be linear.

Sterling isn't doing very well, but he is better today than he was yesterday. Certainly more active. My heater conked out while I went away for Easter, and whatever happened, he got it bad. So I have been doing everything I can think of to make it right. As @kyle3 pointed out, at some point you may be doing too much, so you need to let their bodies try and fight it too. So after a mini water change yesterday and another one tonight before bed, I think Sterling will be getting better.

I have a terrible case of MTS, and my husband did some of the math today. I keep dropping little hints here and there so when things pop up they won't be so out of the blue. Haha.

*Iventory*

1 20 gallon - to be sold
1 29 gallon - to be setup
2 10 gallons - one will be a hospital tank, one is a backup that is stashed at my parents house
1 8 gallon - to be sold (was originally going to be my hospital tank, but 10 gallons was always the eventual goal)
1 4 gallon - also to be sold
1 6 gallon fluval edge - this will be divided for two bettas and replace the 4 gallon on my desk. 

I need to complete all my ideas for the 29 and get the scape setup so that I can get everybody out of the ten so I can divide the 6 and sell the 4 gallon.

That... Is my current gameplan.

Right after I finish this paper.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah, makes sense yes. Good plan. I have more stuff running right now than I really want to, as well. Of course journal it however you want!

I saw your thread about Sterling. Hope he pulls through.... sounds like he's doing a little better, glad.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Ah, makes sense yes. Good plan. I have more stuff running right now than I really want to, as well. Of course journal it however you want!
> 
> I saw your thread about Sterling. Hope he pulls through.... sounds like he's doing a little better, glad.


This forum has been great. Thank you guys for you genuine concern. It really means a lot and I feel comfortable coming to you all with questions, ideas and whoops's.

He still has his colour, so he's gonna be ok. I'll just keep talking to him and we will all get through this


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Apr 11, 2017)

puriance said:


> It was free and literally 3 blocks from my house. 10 gallon marineland set and extras.


Gurl. How do you find these deals. Like. Okay. I WISH people were giving tanks away for free where I live. Everything on Craigslist is like "$200 for tank, no extra stuff, cya". Lol. D:


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

PhelanVelvel said:


> Gurl. How do you find these deals. Like. Okay. I WISH people were giving tanks away for free where I live. Everything on Craigslist is like "$200 for tank, no extra stuff, cya". Lol. D:


There is legitimately someone in my area who snaps up every free tank that they can find. I'm sure that they resell them after they clean them up. Which is fine I guess, but people like me who have invested way too much money into the hobby already, need to get our chance too! I'm this |---| close to selling off my life's possessions in order to afford another scape. (I'm not really... yet.)

So yesterday instead of focusing on my paper as soon as I opened my eyes, I browsed craigslist. 

I look everyday.

Every.

Day.

The one yesterday had been posted like 30 minutes before my response.

But now I'm going to stop because I think I have actually reached my own personal limits, and not just my husband's. Lol. I can only clean so many tanks and keep everybody healthy.

Also I need to see how these next scape ideas pan out before I come up with more brilliant ideas to take up my time.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

puriance said:


> ...
> 
> But now I'm going to stop because I think I have actually reached my own personal limits, and not just my husband's. Lol. I can only clean so many tanks and keep everybody healthy.....


I understand that! This week I had a filter break on my main tank - and the shrimps are pulled out because of meds in use- so between the shrimp container, the regular three tanks and a few buckets keeping bacteria alive in the media while I fix my filter I have six things running. I count the buckets because they're bubbling on an air pump and I have to keep checking on them, can't help it. It's more than I want to be monitoring for sure.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> I understand that! This week I had a filter break on my main tank - and the shrimps are pulled out because of meds in use- so between the shrimp container, the regular three tanks and a few buckets keeping bacteria alive in the media while I fix my filter I have six things running. I count the buckets because they're bubbling on an air pump and I have to keep checking on them, can't help it. It's more than I want to be monitoring for sure.


That is not good at all! Are you able to fix it yourself? What went wrong?

That is my biggest fear about selling the 20 is losing the filter that came along with it because it is rated for 30 gallons. Not that it holds a candle to the canister filter that processes 10x the water, but if something happens at least I would have a backup. Although my husband is a Mr. Fixit-all, so I don't imagine anything I have would remain broken for long. Although I would hear about it forever and how he saved my fish in their hour of need.

So really.

What's worse?

I did order a couple of small sponge filters that I am going to keep running in the main tank for seeding, until I divide the edge. That is going to be another journal. Haha. 

But having a dog, a 17 year old cat, 3+ (running) tanks, a husband, a part-time job (full-time for the summer), working on my degree, running a house and all the other fun stuff that comes along with life, I want to be able to ENJOY my tanks at some point too. Lol. I'm just so enamoured with the prospect of completion for some of these images in my head, that I can't do anything else but plan them out.

So. Here we are again. Hopefully I can totally get the tank cleaned tomorrow and begin on my hardscape. 

Maybe by Sunday I will be ready for some plants!

I have a bachelorette party this weekend too. 

I just want to watch fish and sleep.

Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Basically I screwed the input fitting too tight and cracked the housing. I managed to patch it up temporarily am going to put back on the tank tomorrow and see if it will hold until my replacement part comes... don't trust it for long-term use. Not when 35 gal of water on the floor is at issue! There's a thread on it over here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/1153690-help-my-canister-filter-has-leak.html



puriance said:


> ... running a house and all the other fun stuff that comes along with life, I want to be able to ENJOY my tanks at some point too. ....


Yes, yes. I have so many other hobbies and activities I want to put time into, plus my kids and the general household. Only so much time for fish right now, but far bigger plans in my head for the years in future when I have less going on (I will never be an "empty-nester" at a loss what to do haha).


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Apr 11, 2017)

puriance said:


> There is legitimately someone in my area who snaps up every free tank that they can find. I'm sure that they resell them after they clean them up. Which is fine I guess, but people like me who have invested way too much money into the hobby already, need to get our chance too! I'm this |---| close to selling off my life's possessions in order to afford another scape. (I'm not really... yet.)
> 
> So yesterday instead of focusing on my paper as soon as I opened my eyes, I browsed craigslist.
> 
> ...


Oh trust me, I get you. My mother was never super keen on animals (she barely tolerated my cats), so when she passed away, I'll admit I accumulated a lot more of them. I had never before reached a point where I felt like I physically didn't have time for more animals, but I feel it now. My brother also impulsively bought a scarlet macaw and a ball python, the former which is now my boyfriend's and the latter which is sort of shared between my boyfriend and me. So in our house we have five cats, two macaws , two parakeets, two zebra finches, a bearded dragon, a terrarium with ball python, and my vivarium with fire skink, fish, shrimp, insects, etc.. That's why now, if I add anything, it's stuff like shrimp and insects. Low maintenance and low cost to care for. I just made a 1.2-gallon hexagon tank into a tiny terrarium. Found a wolf spider in there among the moss, etc. which I got outside to decorate it, so I guess that's my newest pet (which I'll have to catch bugs for)? XD

I'm not sure how you or anyone else keeps up with tank maintenance, especially on a number of different tanks. When my vivarium was an aquarium, I ultimately failed badly at keeping up with the maintenance because I didn't have a vacuum and water changes were so difficult. I could barely lug the heavy buckets of water to and from the bathroom. (Is it easier for you to use the buckets since the tanks are mostly small?) There was always some type of algae problem, and it seemed that no matter how many times I scrubbed it off and changed water, it would just come right back. I was so burnt out because I was having to do huge water changes over and over, per the advice I read online. I was screwing something up, obviously. Man did I learn my lesson. Now I always caution people to prevent them from making careless mistakes.

Like when my boyfriend asked "can we put a betta in there?" No, we cannot put a betta in that tiny bowl fit for only plants and sea monkeys, lol. Or what about "I'm tired of waiting, can we just put the shrimp in the tank now PLEASE?" No, we shouldn't just dump them in there immediately without any acclimation.

I will always make sure I have the proper equipment for any tanks in the future, and I will never stock so much that the tank health depends upon a lot of water changes. I prefer the low tech, low maintenance vibe. Oh, sorry for rambling.  It's nice to talk to people about this stuff.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

PhelanVelvel said:


> I will always make sure I have the proper equipment for any tanks in the future, and I will never stock so much that the tank health depends upon a lot of water changes. I prefer the low tech, low maintenance vibe. Oh, sorry for rambling.  It's nice to talk to people about this stuff.



I'm sorry I'm confused? Why are you apologizing for rambling? I thought that is what we were supposed to do on this forum  Especially considering that everyone in real life that I know is all like "How are you today" and I'm all like "well yesterday I got this tank..." and they're all like "ANOTHER ONE?! How many do you have now?!" And I mean really, who needs that kind of judgement in their life?

I think we all know our own limits and at some point when an animals welfare is hanging in the balance, if we truly care for them, we step back and say "this is where it stops". People who genuinely care and love animals the way we do know when we have too much. So having a zoo is a fine thing, but only if nobody is living in poop!

I have a vacuum, and I'm thinking of getting a bigger one just to expedite things a little bit. I have hardwood floors and am renting, so while the idea of a python is great, hauling the buckets gives me a little more control. 

In my Update #6 - A Herculean Task, I outline the genius of siphoning. However, in an upcoming update I have made use of the canister for my canister filter given some things that happened at some point with some stuff. So I no longer have that method available to me right now. But I will probably get a setup again soon for it, once I finish all of this that I have going on. 

I also prefer smaller changes and that was why I got the better filter, and seeded it before I turned off my HOB filter, and set it up before I even got my 29 gallon. My poor fish haha. I think I have lost one rasbora. I haven't seen it in a couple of days, but I haven't found a body either. Being the first loss in this tank, (aside from my shrimp MYSTERIOUSLY getting eaten by my MYSTERY snail, and the rest just disappearing, I think I'm doing good. Totally why I want to do a shrimp only tank in my 4 gallon, but let's see if I can even get away with it first. Lol.

But yeah, weekly water changes at 30%, takes me about an hour, will be a bit more with this third tank now, but I spend hours staring at the tanks so it all balances out. 

Fish.

Yesh.

Also,



JJ09 said:


> Yes, yes. I have so many other hobbies and activities I want to put time into, plus my kids and the general household. Only so much time for fish right now, but far bigger plans in my head for the years in future when I have less going on (I will never be an "empty-nester" at a loss what to do haha).


I'm only on my second degree, no children and I already know I won't be bored when they're gone. Haha. 

I will go check out your filter issue and hopefully learn from it so I don't repeat it! That would not be any fun at all, but I'm glad that you were able to replace the part that you needed. 



I'm hoping for a full update in true puriance fashion by Monday at the latest!


----------



## Deanne (Apr 28, 2017)

*I love your journal*

Thank you for sharing your story. I'm setting up my first aquascape, upgrading from a 10-gallon to 50-gallon after I saw the 50 listed for sale by a neighbor. As I was scrubbing it out, I was already starting to think about a 100+ gallon tank in a year or two, so I bought a lights, filter, CO2 system, etc with a future 100 in mind.

I now feel you're a kindred spirit and I'm learning from your experiences. My house is a disaster, and I'm pretty sure I'm out of clean socks. I'm supposed to be working at a job I get paid for right now, and my dog thinks I've forgotten her name. Her name is... um... Well, who cares. All she wants is food anyway.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

puriance said:


> ....
> That is my biggest fear about selling the 20 is losing the filter that came along with it because it is rated for 30 gallons. ....


Why don't you keep the filter and sell the empty tank? 
Always good to have a spare filter on hand, I know that this week!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Deanne said:


> Thank you for sharing your story. I'm setting up my first aquascape, upgrading from a 10-gallon to 50-gallon after I saw the 50 listed for sale by a neighbor. As I was scrubbing it out, I was already starting to think about a 100+ gallon tank in a year or two, so I bought a lights, filter, CO2 system, etc with a future 100 in mind.
> 
> I now feel you're a kindred spirit and I'm learning from your experiences. My house is a disaster, and I'm pretty sure I'm out of clean socks. I'm supposed to be working at a job I get paid for right now, and my dog thinks I've forgotten her name. Her name is... um... Well, who cares. All she wants is food anyway.


I really appreciate you taking the time to say so! This journey has been exhausting, informative and incredibly rewarding. I hope that moving forward my journey continues to help, and attract fellow kindred spirits like yourself! I wanted to take the time to give a post, more than just a like, but my life has been so busy that I wasn't able to until now. However my finals are finished now, and I have a day or two before life picks up again!



JJ09 said:


> Why don't you keep the filter and sell the empty tank?
> Always good to have a spare filter on hand, I know that this week!


I may do just that, because if my filter were to fail now, I would have a complete meltdown. Haha.

Bump:


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

***HUGE Update tomorrow, after wrapping everything up today, it is bed time***


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #10 - It's ALIVE*

Hello ladies and gentlefish, Calamity Jane here with her bestest update yet. Emphasis on the Calamity. It just wouldn’t be a new “puriance” tank without some sort of disaster. But in true form, I will guide you through my journey with each step and my thought process behind it. So buckle up, grab a drink (preferably alcoholic) or light one up, and let’s get started. 

We have all seen my newest tank, the previously used snake habitat (I mistakenly thought because of the wood chips it was a hamster home, but my friend who picked it up informed me on Sunday I was mistaken).










It was a lot more gross in person, I promise. There was this marvelous calcium deposit. Which in itself is weird because we have incredibly soft water where I live so there is no way I should have that kind of deposit on my tank. It was especially horrid along the glass on the top of the tank where I wanted to put my light. So it was really important to get that sucker clean.

I had done a little bit of internet sleuthing, as I am want to do, for the best ways to get such deposits cleaned from glass. Because to be honest, after scraping it with a straight razor for about an hour I was about ready to shear off my hair and join a convent because my patience was wearing way too thin and I would rather succumb to the hymns of the hills than subject myself to any more pottery scraping sounds. My skin was attempting to CRAWL off of my body every time it scratched. 

I’m getting itchy just typing about it.

God.

Anyways. 

I found this lovely bloke’s post where he actually went throught the trouble of CONTACTING the folks at CLR who then got in touch with their lab to determine whether or not it was safe, and what he should do. So basically he did the legwork for us. SO basically it is safe to use, as long as you follow these steps:

“With CLR/CLR PRO, it can be used to clean the fish tank, and here are the instructions:

"1. Make sure the aquarium is completely empty.
2. Blend 50/50- the CLR & warm water.
3. Use ONLY on the GLASS portion of the tank.
4. Apply with a Cloth or Sponge.
5. VERY IMPORTANT: ONLY LEAVE ON FOR 2 MINUTES TOPS.
6. VERY IMPORTANT: Rinse thoroughly; 6-10 times with COLD water. (The more you rinse the better.)
7. Dry completely.
8. Use a water conditioner from an aquatics store.
9. Fill the tank, and bring the temperature pack up to the normal for your fish.”​
So I cleaned it.



















You can’t tell because my photography skills are similar to that of a young monkey, but it was made in 2009, so at least it isn’t too old to be trusted.










I checked all of the seals after I used the CLR. Rinsed it, God only knows how many times, and everything seems to have checked out. The glass on the top isn’t totally clear, but it will only filter a little of the light if any and most of the deposit seems to have cleared. So at least that part checked out. 

Clean tank = good.

I then put on the background. It was one of those cling backgrounds that makes you concerned about your lack of fine motor skills, but it went on alright. There is a little gap at the top, because like a novice, I started from the bottom and went up rather then top down. No one cares if there is a gap at the bottom because it gets covered by the substrate anyways. But, live and learn.

Top down. Unlike economics though, this theory will work. Promise.

Moving on.

I planned on originally having a full forest of like 8 trees to build my scape around. But when they came they were quite broad at the top, so I had to cut out about 5 of them. Which meant that I had to improvise a little and change up the scape I had planned. I was able to keep a few core ideas though, one of them being rock. So in order to displace the weight better, I needed a better base than just glass, and also, I needed to be able to affix my trees.

Before I move onto the solution, let’s take a look at my branches!










That picture was after I had trimmed them, but when they first came in there were a ton of little branches that needed to be culled. So over the course of about 3 days I trimmed all of them, and then decided which ones I would use.










Then over another couple of evenings after I had selected my branches, I bought some green sponges and adhered them to the branches to hold the moss.  This other lovely chap, did up a video showing how giving the moss a purchase of adhesion that gave more volume, allowed the mossed to grow and fill out better and quicker. 










These sponges had no coating or anything on them, and they were green. So I bought 12 (3 packs x 4 sponges). Only used 3. Algae scrubbers after? This was before I had the tank in my hands so I was still hopeful I could use all 8 branches. 

I cut the sponges into 4 strips and then into about 1 inch pieces, using the gel superglue to attach them to the branches. 










I wanted to originally glue the branches to slate, but my husband (who has realised that I have a real knack for tanks, has at this point stepped in to help) suggested that given the current in the tank, the trees may eventually strain under pressure. So he came up with a brilliant idea paired with my brilliant idea that had a brilliant result.

Egg crate and washers.

We will start with my idea first. 










Egg crate! I started by tracing the top of the tank and cutting it that size. I cut two for two layers, so that we could affix the washers. I placed it in the tank so that I was able mock up where the trees would go, and drew on the egg crate.










This is a mock of where my little clearing was going to be.









On the top layer I only cut the holes large enough for the tree to fit, and the bottom I trace and made the hole large enough for the washers to sit inside. 










I used extra egg crate to separate the clearing and help separate the layers of substrate. I numbered them too. I have a husband, curious cat, and energetic dog. So considering these factors, should somehow, the thing get tipped and my pieces fall everywhere before I finished clipping them, I could just refer to the numbers. I drew the clearing on the bottom piece so I needed a way to transfer it to the top piece. It worked.










Now the washers!










The idea is that you tighten up the screw and all of washers push against the first layer so that it stabilizes the tree while giving it room to shift if it needs to.



















So I labelled the bottoms of the branches. I’m not allowed to use power tools because Calamity Jane doesn’t only apply to aquariums, but all aspects of my life. So my husband drilled a pilot hole into each of the branches and we put it all together.










Growing up my mother told me that if I didn’t have bad luck, I wouldn’t have any luck at all. 



















Notice the drinks everywhere? It is a required aspect of building I have discovered.

Let’s take a moment to appreciate what this project has done to my house, and why I need to drink.










This is as my 20 gallon is draining. Disaster house!










EVERYTHING IS EVERYWHERE










Back to the matter at hand. 

I had drained the disgusting 10 gallon quarantine tank I got for free, rehomed all of the inhabitants except for the betta. I figured if he went to a pet store he would just end up in a cup again, and after being in a 10 gallon TOTALLY overstocked community tank, he would be fine in the 29 gallon. 

Anyways, I drained it, rinsed it out and set it up as a temporary holder tank. It still smells and I will be REALLY cleaning it out once I take it down to store it. 










I moved my 20 gallon inhabitants and put it in this tank for the night. I then began draining the 20 gallon.










One of my cories is named Houdini. Not only did he escape the breeder box I was keeping them in the 20 gallon, but even after I caught the rest of my fish, HE APPEAERED AT THE GLASS WATCHING AND LAUGHING AT ME.










Also, I had 3 shrimp still alive! Who knew? They emerged when I was pulling out the plants. I put one in the little cube with Sterling (Who is feeling better by the way) who made quick work of him. So. I put them in the QT tank with the rest of the guys. 

Rex (is what I named the red crowntail) was a bit stressed with everybody in such a small tank, so I stuck him in the breeder box since it was just temporary. He was still a jerk. 

By this point of the night I had gotten a little… inebriated. A couple drinks help, too many drinks = bed time. So I filled my plant bucket with water and went to sleep. 










*The Next Day*

I had left a little bit of water in the 20 gallon overnight, so that the bacteria wouldn’t all die off in the substrate since I was planning on using it as a base layer in the 29. To start I had purchased some cheesecloth to pack and hold volcanic rock that I was using to build some depth.



















I dumped in the extra fluorite leftover from my first setup, so I could fill in the base of the egg crate, and the proceeded to scoop and pour. Keep in mind in between all of this, I have moved the tank to the stand, and put the 20 gallon on another table, then the coffee table. There was a lot of bending and lifting and my poor back is screaming at me the whole time and and and… 

Stop whining. Keep going.

Moving on. 










I used small pieces of slate to try and keep the two different layers of sand from mixing. In the end this point was moot. As you will see. 










Then I gave up on the spatula and used my hand to mix the mud and fluorite and make the shapes of the layout. 










Then, before it disappeared between the sand, I put small rocks to separate the clearing. 










I then laid out all my rocks so that I could place them and organize hides into the hardscape. 

**Also the night before I had glued the moss to the trees on the sponges which I didn’t drunkenly take pictures of, so I have been misting them in between to keep them moist**










It’s starting to take shape! At this point I was wetting down the tank with water treated with prime, so that I could wash the dirt and mud from the tank before I added the sand, so there wouldn’t be a kick up of mud. 










And now the sand! The little groups of rocks are hidden hides. So they are caves. I’m toying with the idea of turning this into a sorority, so I need to make sure everyone has a space. Also, the cories like having little spots to lay low.










So now I separated the plants in my bucket and started planting.

Omg gais.

I have plants.











So now I have it all planted, and I’m going to tell you, it looks great. I’m getting excited. 

So let’s take a detour. 

My lily pipes came in a few weeks ago, and I have been using them only 20 gallon to seed the canister. But like… the box came and… it was wrapped in… I mean…

What?










It’s like I was sold lily pipes by an angsty teenager really into sugar skulls. 










Also, my canister lives in a canister to prevent flooding because brilliance runs in my household, like a tear in a stocking.










BACK TO THE TANK! I planted it!










































































Then I went to my old standby of siphoning to fill the tank because I was not, I repeat I WAS NOT, about to disrupt this scape because if I did, I was going to give up all together. 



















AND OMG GAIS IT’S DONE AND BEAUTIFUL AND EVERYTHING MY BRAIN WANTED




























Right View










Left view










I let it sit for a couple of hours and settle, then hooked up the filter and added the fish because the 10 gallon is way too small and I didn’t want everyone to get too stressed out.










I had to take my angel to the store because he started eating my tetra. I caught him doing it. Lucifer turned out to be a great name for him. So he went to my LFS that is run by an awesome lady who really cares about her stock. So my current stocking is:

1 crowntail betta
10 diamond tetras
5 bronze cories
3 nerite
2 otos
2 shrimp

AND THERE USED TO BE A MYSTERY SNAIL

But enter the tank disaster. 










HOW DID THIS HAPPEN.

Like omfg. I woke up, after spending 14 hours getting this tank put together. I’m dreaming peacefully of my beautiful scape and how well everything went and I was so happy.

And then.

I woke up and had to pee, as one does in the morning, and noticed the tank was slightly clouded. Did my business went back to the tank, and realized the bloody snail got sucked into the intake. 

LIKE WTF. At first, still half asleep, I was like omg dumb snail, well so much for him.

And then.

AND THEN.

I noticed all my fish were at the top of the tank, one was dead, and the cories kept darting to the top and the betta was only breathing air and omfg panic mode.

So I pull the inflow hose from the tank and tried to pull the snail out AND BROKE MY BEAUTIFUL GLASS INPUT TUBE.

Then I had to figure out how to quickly oxygenate the tank. Thank God the guy I got the tank from had an airpump and the lightup bubbler from petsmart, so I ripped there, grabbed replacement air stone and popped it in the tank. I will also be doing a small water change today and try to bring it down, but I’m concerned about the bacteria and the settlement of the tank. I also added prime and stability to give the bacteria a chance to catch up. Everyone has now moved from the surface of the water, and now I have also bought a  new pipe, that has a skimmer built into it so the surface water change as well.

Anyways, I did it! Look at it! It’s beautiful! As I was filling it, some of the black sand I bought floated (turns out the National Geographic black sand is cheaper than blasting sand here in Canada), so as I scooped it out, it saturated and sank on the white sand. It won’t matter once it the hair grass grows in. 

I’m still sore. 

BUT I LOVE IT.

Your thoughts?


----------



## AngeltheGypsy (May 2, 2017)

I just read your entire thread and omg! It's great! And kindred spirits we are, I had 0 tanks in December, and now I have 6 running, one ready to be built, and one going away (and a 72 bowfront buy itching in my mind, but....just say no, woman, just say no...![emoji23])

The tank looks great, and love your journey journal! Can't wait to see how it grows in! 

Can I ask one question? What size branches did you buy? I've been thinking of placing an order but haven't made up my mind yet. And did you get the sandblasted ones? Just curious, cuz I've been thinking about ordering a couple different sizes...

But congratulations on your builds and good luck going forward! I'm subscribed so I'll follow along! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

It looks gorgeous Puriance! Can't wait to see it grow in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaBoogie (Mar 30, 2017)

So exited for you girl and yes drinking is required. Lol. The new tank looks wonderful. I'm really jealous of your trees and wish I would have thought about the sponges for my moss. It is everywhere. I'm trying to find space in my apartment for one more tank. But I'm still waiting for my 20g to cycle. I love love love your thread!!!!! Keep up the awesome work. Truly inspiring for this super green novice.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

AngeltheGypsy said:


> I just read your entire thread and omg! It's great! And kindred spirits we are, I had 0 tanks in December, and now I have 6 running, one ready to be built, and one going away (and a 72 bowfront buy itching in my mind, but....just say no, woman, just say no...![emoji23])
> 
> The tank looks great, and love your journey journal! Can't wait to see how it grows in!
> 
> ...


A huge part of why I keep doing this, and keep pushing myself to new projects (I already have another one in the mental works), is because of finding people like you who not only:

a) share in my addiction

b) support my addiction

but 

c) UNDERSTAND my addiction. 

It is so nice to have a hobby that is so fulfilling, lots of work, filled with beauty and truly appreciated by like-minded people. I genuinely hope to keep you entertained for a long while yet! 




kyle3 said:


> It looks gorgeous Puriance! Can't wait to see it grow in.


Thank you thank you thank you! You have been so awesome through all of my ups and downs, I'm so glad that you like it! Sterling is doing better btw, but he is still scratching his face, but I think it is just from the healing scales. Thank you for keeping me on the righteous path of fish keeping! Haha <3



AquaBoogie said:


> So exited for you girl and yes drinking is required. Lol. The new tank looks wonderful. I'm really jealous of your trees and wish I would have thought about the sponges for my moss. It is everywhere. I'm trying to find space in my apartment for one more tank. But I'm still waiting for my 20g to cycle. I love love love your thread!!!!! Keep up the awesome work. Truly inspiring for this super green novice.


All of these comments mean so much, thank you! I'm so green myself, that being able to help or inspire other people who are faced with the exact same challenges as me is another thing that keeps me rocking and grounded. There are so many variables and so many different ways that something could go wrong, but when we pull it all together, it's amazing. So by pulling together to put it together, we got this! 


On another note... Anyone have experience cutting glass without a glass cutter? Haha... Ha... Ha... 

Anyone?


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

That stupid snail pushed my tank into a mini cycle, because not only did it circulate its deadness through the entirety of the tank while I slept dreaming of dancing sugarplum fishies in the next room, but I also broke my glass lily pipe trying to get it out. I tried a temporary fix of using a carbon filter pouch over the intake, and then a sponge in the intake (to prevent further fish deaths by keeping the canister running and not sucking up juvenile tetras through the gaping 17mm jagged glass hole). However both of those limited the flow so much, that no water was moving through and the pressure just backed up the water into the canister that my canister was sitting in. (Definitely recommend getting your canister to sit in something. Gives you a couple of extra minutes before all hell breaks loose).

So thank God I listened to @JJ09 and kept my penguin biowheel, which I hooked up to the tank while the lily pipe was curing since I fixed it with some aquarium sealant which I had to let cure for 24 hours before I could submerse it again. However in cleaning up all my fish tank stuff, I had let the biowheel itself, as well as the media, totally dry out because I was trying to condense my disastrous house and honestly, I didn't want to look at it in my tank as I had just spent so long making it beautiful. So my tank basically went for two days with less than the necessary minimum BB exposure, as my substrate that was transferred over was capped with sand, and my seeded canister was down for the count while the ammonia spiked, and I went away for a wedding and came back to no dead fish, thank God, but had to do a water change right away. 

I'm going to put the media for my extra filter into my canister moving forward so should something happen again I can just pull it from there. I had originally planned on doing that but I was so tired that I got lazy an didn't want to be bothered with it after all of my setup, but lesson learned, I should have just done it. 

So now I am doing water changes every other day of 30% and adding stability everyday. 

I'm tired guys. 

But it's so pretty.

Oh, also like 30% melt on everything. 

That just means I get to buy more plants!

The monte carlo didn't even last 2 days.

Let's hear it for s repens!

Also, I've been waiting my whole life to have cories and I didn't even know it until this last week. <3


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

I...

I have cory eggs.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Love this thread with all the humor and good spirit. Really hoping it works out and don't think you could have a better attitude towards getting the tank to where it needs to be.

Dan


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> Love this thread with all the humor and good spirit. Really hoping it works out and don't think you could have a better attitude towards getting the tank to where it needs to be.
> 
> Dan


Thank you! You have always been a great source of advice for everyone and information, I really appreciate the feedback 

One foot in front of the other keeps you moving forward. Just not too close, or you might trip. Gotta think about the size of your steps. 

Or...

Yeah.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Apr 11, 2017)

puriance said:


> I'm sorry I'm confused? Why are you apologizing for rambling? I thought that is what we were supposed to do on this forum  Especially considering that everyone in real life that I know is all like "How are you today" and I'm all like "well yesterday I got this tank..." and they're all like "ANOTHER ONE?! How many do you have now?!" And I mean really, who needs that kind of judgement in their life?


Hey hey hey, I got a 10-gallon tank. XD They got me with the $10 sale on 10-gallons. How did I spend ~$90, then? .__.;; Yeah, I know that's not much, but for me right now it totally is. I practically had an anxiety attack/existential meltdown of guilt and shame in the car on the way home over it LOL. As for plants, it only has duckweed, hornwort, and a big Anubias right now. As for animals, it has the usual snails which hitchhiked in on plants, red cherry shrimp, and neon tetras. What else would you say to add? I don't plan on going crazy or anything, it is just a 10-gallon after all, just wondering about potential fish you think are cool. A betta is out, the current was freaking brutal on him and we moved him to my paludarium.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

PhelanVelvel said:


> Hey hey hey, I got a 10-gallon tank. XD They got me with the $10 sale on 10-gallons. How did I spend ~$90, then? .__.;; Yeah, I know that's not much, but for me right now it totally is. I practically had an anxiety attack/existential meltdown of guilt and shame in the car on the way home over it LOL. As for plants, it only has duckweed, hornwort, and a big Anubias right now. As for animals, it has the usual snails which hitchhiked in on plants, red cherry shrimp, and neon tetras. What else would you say to add? I don't plan on going crazy or anything, it is just a 10-gallon after all, just wondering about potential fish you think are cool. A betta is out, the current was freaking brutal on him and we moved him to my paludarium.


Honestly, I would bump up your school of neons. 10 gallons is pretty easy to overwhlem if you have a diverse bioload, and getting something stable that is lasting is super important too. Also neons are super active and neat to watch 

If you want something interesting, I would get a cool kind of shrimp or a really rare-coloured mystery snail. I had a purple one (that ruined my tank but w/e... I got babies from my original mystery snail from the friend I gave him to '-_- lol)

With the 10 gallon you could really do a lot with shrimp, especially with a peaceful fish like neons that won't eat ALL of the fry


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #11 - I'll Just Skim Over the Good Bits.*

A little bit of an update for those who follow along. 

I haven’t set up my CO2, EVEN THOUGH I waited SO LONG for my diffuser to show up. I wanted my tank to stabilize after the snail fiasco before I went ahead and changed more things. I have done water changes of about 30% every 3 days and added stability every day for about a week. 

My plants were still melting and I came to the conclusion that even though I spent all that time cleaning the glass on the lid for the tank, it wasn’t letting through enough light. When the moss started turning brown I took that as a tell-tale sign. Everything else had enough chlorophyll to survive for a touch, but because the moss had already taken a beating from drying out and being glued to a sponge, I knew something had to change.










Enter: the rest of the egg crate I had! It was enough to cover the top of the lid but I did have to rearrange the extra filter to the side of the tank because it was only a temporary thing anyways. There was enough left over for me to cover my next little project too, so that was great.










I repositioned the light and added the extra light bar that I have from my now empty 10 gallon hospital tank so that I have the most coverage. I will give the light back if I need the tank, but let’s hope I don’t. Since this tank is taller, I think I have been downgraded to a low light from medium-low in terms of light penetration. Overall that’s fine because 80% of my plants are lowlight anyways, but needless to say the 20% that weren’t are no longer with us.

Additionally, the egg crate allows for better gas exchange and doesn’t trap in as much of the heat. I think I will upgrade my heater in the future (not too near though given my latest visa bill) just to make sure that it isn’t working too hard. I would rather exchange it when I don’t need to than wake up to hypothermic fish. It is a 200 watt heater rated to 50 gallons, so it should be fine, but I’m a little paranoid. 

Here are some gratuitous pictures of Rex, before the nice lady on Craigslist took him home. 



















She was looking for a betta pal for her 5 gallon tank as she is getting into aquascaping. I may have stumbled across her ad while I was looking for another tank.

Don’t judge. You know you do it.

I didn’t buy one. I was just _looking_.

Anyways, I found a local breeder with an incredible selection of thai bettas. I’m planning on seeing her this week sometime to pick out my sorority of koi bettas.

Feels like I have gone through a lot of fish already, which I have, but being so new to the hobby I had no idea what I liked or what I was into, or the look I was going for. I don’t really like to treat animals as disposable, but I did my best to take them to places or people who I thought would give them the care that they deserve and were responsible. This will be the last rehoming of fish as I am super happy with my diamond tetra and bronze cory’s. (Also my oto’s, because let’s be honest… Oto’s are adorbs… still fat and full of eggs with no spawning).

On that note, look who is doing better!

Sterling, all displaying and stuff:










My handsome boy.










I added him to my little project tank (my other betta is being shipped this week to the transshipper and might be in my hands by next week ) with silk plants so I could give him a high dose of aquarium salt (his live plants on the other side.) And this is just a one day difference in his sore with daily water changes, aquarium salt, stability and prime:



















He is going all red too. Which was totally out of the blue (heh…heh…) And his tail edges are white with new growth. Boo yeah!

I upgraded his 25 watt heater to a 50 because I had one, and I’m putting a 50 on the other side too which I will be putting together tonight or tomorrow night.

And since we are already TOTALLY off topic here is a picture of my dog:










In MY bed:










Bank to the 29.

My new pipe came in! Lovely:










Did someone… sit on it?










It wasn’t broken though so you can all start breathing again. 










Here is the pipe:










And the skimmer:










And it's got grates so it won't suck in a swimmer!

I pulled the old pipe out so I could properly clean it and all that and discovered that it wasn’t a moment too soon because the bottom piece came right off. So my husband helped me with his super man act and pulled the pipe (after heating it with a heat gun) from the hose.

It was around this time that I decided I was going to clean my filter and do a mini water change.

I didn’t take any pictures because no one should see what that filter looked like. 
I’m glad I cleaned it.

I also stuffed the extra media into the canister so that should anything happen again I can just pop it straight into the old filter and avoid the whole fiasco.

So that’s it. 

That’s what’s going on.










Might get some more Christmas moss to sew into the sponges when I’m not so poor.

My new betta’s name is Wisp. I have pictures, but you will have to wait until he is in my hands for more info.

But you should know.

He’s gorgeous.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

So I picked up the ladies for my sorority on Monday (it was a holiday here in Canuckland) and I have to say, they are a light in the current darkness of my life. I have 6 halfmoon plakat ("HMPK") betta females, 5 of whom are koi (the sixth was a bonus) and they are so entertaining. 

They are so individual, and interesting, and interactive. I have no plan whatsoever to breed, this was purely for temperament. I'm incredibly glad I went the sorority route. I already have 2 of them eating from my fingers, and I'm petting one.

I just...

They're amazing.

I'm also incredibly sick with a cough, cold....illness. So I will post pictures when I'm not on cold medication. But I'm loving this tank more and more each day. It's all I can think about.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Still sick. 

Light died today.

Bought a new one. 

Should be here Friday.

Pray for my recovery.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Image Hosting*

I do have a new update written (and what a doozie it is) but you have to wait until I get my pictures uploaded to a new photosharing site.

Because.

You know.

Photobucket.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*SO Sorry!*



AquaBoogie said:


> Quote"National Geographic Sand (paying this much for sand really irked me, but I only planned on using a small amount" Quote
> 
> Hello my dear, as a fellow beginner, I wanted to ask a couple of questions... Please bear with me
> 1. Did you rinse your sand as well? I am doing a sand cap with no fluorite.
> ...


I apologize, but I didn't see this post until I was just going through the rest of the thread again. It was the last post on a page and I completely missed it. I really apologize, and wanted to take the time to thank you for your appreciation. 

I did not rinse the sand at that time, but now having set up a few tank, I would certainly do so. It seems to have a tendency to rise because it isn't all easily saturated for whatever reason.

As for the coat hook, I used it to create a drip loop.

Essentially I placed hook on the back of my cabinet and gave the cords extra slack through it to create a loop. Rather than just holding the cords taught to the cabinet. That way if you get water or anything splashed from your tank during a water change, and it hits the cord, it will fall down to the loop you have created through the coat hook instead of following the cord all the way to the power bar. 

I hope I wasn't too late in answering your question, and I hope it makes sense. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to let me know you found my thread helpful


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #12 - Bad Luck is Still Luck*

Hello ladies and gentlefish, long time no write.

I will admit to being quite discouraged after I was ill, and then a few more things happened and then vacation, and then grades, and then work and then sick again and then this whole photobucket fiasco… I have found it hard to stay motivated to log my adventure with everything going on, but I am taking the time now to write this all out and hopefully I don’t COMPLETELY miss everything that has happened.

Also, PSA, I WILL be going back through the rest of this journal at some point to update all the pictures since photobucket is being as unreasonable as my ex-boyfriend, and the less I remember about him the better.

However at this juncture, I’m just trying to stay awake through the afternoons so once I have some energy back I will devote it all to you fine fish folk.

We last left off with the death of my light and the introduction of my betta ladies.

To start, I named each of the girls after what I thought were old-timey show girl names. Like how Kandy nowadays is the equivalent of Maud in the 20’s.

So from cup to cup (and terrible pictures) we have:

Vivian










Maud










Elayne










Scarlet (she was named first for her attitude. So she notched the naming stick so to speak)










Trixie










Blue (my brother-in-law named her.)










I had picked them up from a local(ish) breeder on my way home from my family’s cabin. She lives about an hour away from me, and I ran into her page by luck. I had envisioned a koi sorority for awhile, and she had some beautiful girls. I chose Blue over a yellow koi that she still had given her personality and I’m glad I did.

They survived the ride in the box in the back of my convertible like the little Queens they are, with Blue being the only one who threw stripes. Which she also did if you so much as glanced at her for the next week. She also was in love with the drop checker for awhile too. Glass surfing never looked so pretty.

I got them home and floated them in their cups on the top of the tank for a good half hour watching their interest in each other and their energy levels. I released them one by one in the tank about 5 minutes or so apart, maybe less.










I started with the calmest one first and worked my way up to Scarlet, to allow the calmer girls to explore before the hierarchy ladder began being built.

What a show.

Not a single nipped fin.

They chased and ran around, stole food, flared relentlessly, did weird little butt dances and that was about it. They had been together for so long, that they just settled in to separate parts of the tank and took great interest in the cories. None of them are overly aggressive, and while there was a bit of flaring, no one was too dramatic.

I was feeling pretty pleased, patting myself on the back. Maybe this time, it wouldn’t be like all the other first times with this hobby.

There was no mystery snail to get sucked into the intake, the plants were pretty established so no dirt was being kicked up, I hadn’t dropped anyone, the skimmer was doing great with the surface film. It was really starting to come together.

I may have done it all right this time!

And then!

And then.

My light died.

Well, technically I killed it. Through slow abuse and water changes. The adapter on this particular light doesn’t actually have any resistance in the box that It’s supposed to. It just looks like it does. So the light bar got wet and ZAP, the thing died (Recall it was just sitting on top of the egg crate). Which also means that the plants that were melting and dying were actually being deprived of this light because my roommate told me it had been flickering for at least a week or two when I wasn’t home AND I NEVER KNEW.

So I bought another light, but this one actually fits my tank, and now everything is hunky dory.

Well. Should have been.

Because then what happened you ask? Well, now, recall I still have no CO2 setup because I added new fish and didn’t want to traumatize them all too soon while I figured out my cycle after the snail, and because there was no light and my moss had been dried during setup IT ALL DIED.










And THEN because my low level low light plants had no more cover, AND they had been without light, they started to die and burn AND THEN because ALL OF A SUDDEN I went from low light to medium low light, everything started getting covered in algae and then I went away and had an auto-feeder accident.

You guys.

It doesn’t get better for while yet.

If you have tissues, I suggest you throw them away and buy some name brand Kleenex because this about to get sad up in here.

I had to buy some java moss. Turns out my metro area has some great suppliers if you go to the 3rd page of google when you search. Who would have thought? So I got two huge clumps of it shipped to my door for like $17.










I tied the moss with cotton thread and on top of the old moss so that it would have a good purchase. The renicki mini that I had searched high and low for had died, and then basically all the red plants had died (except one ludwigia) because I had taken so long to get the CO2 up and all my hygrophilia died.

However, I also had an auto-feeder that got food stuck in it (I had the brilliant idea to put pellets in with flakes. Don’t do that) while I went away so when I tested the feeding amount, it was fine, but then there was a HUGE dump of food all at once so I came home and now my tank has been taken over by Ramshorn snails.

Like. Infestation.

So I began to suck them up as I could, and cut back my feeding, and I began to notice a white film forming along the edge of my clearing where the pellets would fall for the cories.

So now I’m battling a bacterial bloom along my substrate.

Trixie is unimpressed at the amount of water changes she is enduring.










The next three weeks I’m battling this with water changes of 10-30% 2-3 times a week while I’m going away every weekend and working full-time.

And then I plan this magical pizza party (my husband is a great pizza man) and like 15 minutes before guests arrive, I stare happily at my tank as it is beginning to grow and fill in. I see the skimmer is sitting a little low and I watch in slow motion as Vivian gets sucked into the intake tube.

Yup.

I blank.

I count all of my girls to make sure that I saw what I saw.

And then I shriek.

Meanwhile my husband doesn’t look up from his onions, but at least he asked me what’s wrong.

I unplug the filter.

And with great trepidation I take off the quick release, and out she plops.

Luckily she didn’t go all the way into the impeller and I was able to rescue her.

I put an inch of tank water in a container so she didn’t have to fight to stay upright.



















I then diluted some aquarium salt water and stuck that with seachem stressguard in her cup with another inch or so of water and floated her there over night. I also put a faucet screen over the hole so it won’t happen again. Also, I put a hair elastic (when you have 3 feet of hair you have a lot of them just laying around) around the actual tube, and now it floats just beneath the water level and raises and lowers with evaporation. 

My genius still shows up even in times of trouble. 










This was all about a month ago. The morning after I released her into the tank, she seemed ok.

Here she is after a bit of recovery, before the bloom persisted:










My cories bred and I managed to save some eggs from the bottom of my lotus that is growing incredibly. The bettas and tetra just follow the cories around as they lay eggs, eating them as they appear.










I was able to hatch about 5 fry before the fungus took over the eggs. I read here afterwards that you should place them in front of the filter output so they have clean water running over them.

I just dumped the fry in the tank when they hatched. To be honest I didn’t have the time or the resources to watch them or feed them as they would need. So if they can hide in the plants and make it, then they deserve to live.

Still battling that bacterial bloom. Still going away. I add an anubias petite and begin to notice some black beard algae.

Great.

So I reduced the time on my lights to 8 hours a day from 12 (because previous low lighting meant I needed a longer photo period for those who are following along).

4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening when I am home so I can see them.

And then Vivian.

Well…

After I got home this weekend of the 10th of July, I noticed she wasn’t doing very well. She was pineconing very slightly and one of her eyes was rather large, and the other one was starting to distend. Monday when I got home from work I quarantined her into a 4 gallon take and gave her an epsom salt bath. One of her eyes has gone to normal and she is swimming again, and I am quite sure that it was from the filter incident paired with the bacterial bloom.

All she has in her water is stressguard and prime.

Wednesday was her 3rd Epsom salt bath. She was showing improvement and I really hope that I caught it in time, but I went away again this weekend and she was markedly worse when I got home. It is important to remember that dropsy in itself is a symptom and not a disease. Her trigger was most definitely the injury and shock of the filter.

Before the weekend:



















After the weekend:



















I don't know if Indian almond leaves even do anything, but at this point, I'm just hoping for the best. 

All in all though, the sorority is a joy.

I can cup my hand and they will come sit in it. I can pet them. They follow my finger on the glass, and they steal each others food. They are so sassy and interactive I just love them.














































Trixie has claimed the corner with the Tiger Lotus leaves, and protects it voraciously. 










I’m planning on getting an SAE because my LFS has them in stock. And real ones, not false siamensis. I also hope to FINALLY setup my CO2 next week now that I have battled the bloom and settled the tank. I have mostly conquered the snail invasion and managed my feeding much better.

I got one of the babies of my original apple snail in my tank now, so that’s neat.

One of my nerites died. They smell horrendous when they are dead. Ugh. Don’t touch them, you will be washing your hands for the rest of the day. Or as in my case, puking when you go to throw it out.

I think for now that’s all that I have. As usual, I’m open to comments and suggestions should you have anything you want to share or think I could benefit from knowing!

In the meantime have some gratuitous tank shots!

Beginning of June just after adding the girls:










About 2 weeks ago, the final appearance before the substrate bacteria finally got the boot and the addition of some new java moss:










The silent unsung beauties of my tank, diamond tetra in front of the sponge filter that I swapped the bubbler for. More filtration is always better.:










I will have to take some more full tank shots as of this week. I have done some trimming and replanting so it is a little more full. I have just been battling this thing with Vivian and hoping she pulls through. So I hope I don't make you wait so long for another update. 

I'm waiting on a prehensile brush so that I can clean my lily tubes too. 

Does it ever end?


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh I am sorry to hear of all your woes. And glad you are feeling better, and happy for the new girls. I am not brave enough to try a sorority- I think I would do something wrong with the introduction process and lots of fishies would die in pieces... from each other... 

I like your Blue she's pretty.

How long were you gone for? I have never used an auto-feeder, i just let the fishes fast, they're fine up to two weeks... Are you concerned that without food your betta girls will get grumpy with each other?


----------



## lisals (Jun 21, 2017)

Awww, I hope Vivian pulls through. Poor thing.
I've had to euthanize a couple of bettas who got sick and ended up with severe dropsy. (can't remember what caused it to begin with). 
I hope it won't come to that with yours.

Your tank looks great  I was never brave enough to try a sorority (mostly b/c I didn't have the room to separate if I needed to), but I have had girl bettas with other fish and they were always full of personality. Had one blue colored veiltail that would follow the cories that were with it and then sleep with them at night. Was very cute


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear of all your woes. And glad you are feeling better, and happy for the new girls. I am not brave enough to try a sorority- I think I would do something wrong with the introduction process and lots of fishies would die in pieces... from each other...
> 
> I like your Blue she's pretty.
> 
> How long were you gone for? I have never used an auto-feeder, i just let the fishes fast, they're fine up to two weeks... Are you concerned that without food your betta girls will get grumpy with each other?



I'm very surprised with how well my sorority has gotten along considering all that I have read. I basically spent a week researching the idea back when I was setting up this tank at the beginning once I realized I wasn't going to have room for the angel.

If I hadn't found a breeder in my area it wasn't going to happen. I didn't want to go the "cups beside each other at a pet store" route because I felt that they would all be under enough stress as it were that it wasn't doing anyone any favours that way. 

The breeder I located had tanks galore and kept all her girls together in separate half litre cups, so they all socialized so to speak because they saw each other for every feeding and when water got changed and everything was pristine. I also saw a video of all her koi coloured girls before I got there, and we were in contact for about a week before I saw her. 

So while I don't necessarily recommend sororities, my circumstances led me to a highly successful start point with a communicative breeder who was also a great resource. 

Also about the timer, yes, partly I don't want to get the girls grumpy, but also because I am gone nearly every weekend, I have read that starving them for a couple of days on a consistent basis isn't good. Not that a bacterial bloom is, but I thought I had taken all precautions. 

Now though I have it on the minimum feeding setting and I have mini slow sinking pellets so even the cories can have a little snack while I'm gone. I only have it on for once a day now, and I just starve my two boys. Essentially they get fed Friday morning and Sunday evening, so that isn't so bad. But there were a few long weekends in there where I was gone for 4 full days. 



lisals said:


> Awww, I hope Vivian pulls through. Poor thing.
> I've had to euthanize a couple of bettas who got sick and ended up with severe dropsy. (can't remember what caused it to begin with).
> I hope it won't come to that with yours.
> 
> Your tank looks great  I was never brave enough to try a sorority (mostly b/c I didn't have the room to separate if I needed to), but I have had girl bettas with other fish and they were always full of personality. Had one blue colored veiltail that would follow the cories that were with it and then sleep with them at night. Was very cute


Thank you! It is the most rewarding and heart breaking thing, this tank. Haha. The girls are so funny and I have a spare 10 gallon tank that I keep for just such emergencies. 


*Mini Update and Story Time*

The 4 gallon tank I kept Vivian in pitched and crashed all over my hardwood last night. I had finished another daily water change for her, and her epsom salt bath, and may have splashed some water on the cardboard box the stool was on. I figured the box was sturdy enough because it was filled with logs, but one of the legs pushed through and while I have genius moments, putting her on the box was most certainly not one of them.

I'm going to get clove oil today so I can help her pass when I get home tonight. I found her, still fighting and alive in the carpet last night, but I think that poor little fish has been through enough. 

Have also done some reading on silver flying foxes and will probably be getting one tonight or tomorrow for the BBA and direct dosing excel flourish. 

But yeah.

Just one more thing to overcome.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh no! I really hope Vivian is okay. Makes sense about your feeding method. 

You're lucky to have found a local breeder. I would much rather buy from one than from the chain stores around here, or online (not seen in person).


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

Aw, that is really sad- my condolences. I was happy to see your diamond tetras- I think they are an under-appreciated fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Oh no! I really hope Vivian is okay. Makes sense about your feeding method.
> 
> You're lucky to have found a local breeder. I would much rather buy from one than from the chain stores around here, or online (not seen in person).


I definitely agree. (Well, maybe obviously, since I went that route) Because the fish are cared for so differently. My breeder as well, viewed them individually and not just as a group of fish. To an extent at least. Because she is in the fish selling business. But I did have to search high and low for her through multiple avenues and searches on the web to find her.

I'm afraid when I go home tonight, Vivian may either be dead or shortly thereafter. I purchased some clove oil to help her passing. I feel terrible I had to leave her today while I was at work, but I couldn't bring myself to decapitate her or anything. Thank you for your thoughts!



geektom said:


> Aw, that is really sad- my condolences. I was happy to see your diamond tetras- I think they are an under-appreciated fish.


Also thank you for your thoughts as well. I am really enjoying the fish community. For the most part people are empathetic and compassionate and understand that we are all trying to learn. So thank you!

Also in regards to the diamond tetras, I feel the same way. I am surprised I don't see them in aquariums more often. They are almost as full of personality as my girls, and they are beautiful. Their shimmering scales really add to my tank and they aren't even completely full grown yet! More of an understated beauty rather than an in your face presence. That job is left to the sisters in the tank


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

The diamonds are nice. Sorry about your sweet girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

mbkemp said:


> The diamonds are nice. Sorry about your sweet girl


Thank you again. At least I know that I tried my hardest and I can make it easier for her.


I have bronze cories too which are hialrious, but they are super skittish and spend most of their time hiding in the caves I made for the bettas. AT least when I'm right in front of the tank trying to take pictures of them Haha.

Also, @JJ09, I did some more reading and it turns out the tetras may turn to eating plants if they aren't fed, so I that might explain why I have been getting holes in my sword and crypts!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Vivian is collquially swimming with the fishes.

She would try and right herself so she could swim over to me every time I came to add more clove oil. Broke my heart every time. 

But she's not in pain anymore. 

That's what matters.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

So sorry. I lost my last betta, Oliver, to dropsy too. 
Has it upset your sorority much, to have Vivian missing...?


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Sorority Sisters*



JJ09 said:


> So sorry. I lost my last betta, Oliver, to dropsy too.
> Has it upset your sorority much, to have Vivian missing...?


I think it may have also had something to do with her tank exploding all over my hardwood floors. Not that she had a hope of recovering from dropsy, but I like to hope I was helping and not just prolonging her suffering.

I know that you know it's not just losing a fish, they are so much more than that. I spent a lot of last night rather upset. Needed a little rum and coke to calm me down. And by little I mean one big glass. 

In terms of the dynamics of the sorority, she has already been gone for over a week because she was in quarantine. She was second lowest on the totem pole. It didn't upset it too much because the top of the hierarchy didn't change much. I notice that Maud and Elayne have buddied up now, and Elayne was at the bottom before, and Maud hung with Vivian.

Elayne didn't have her own territory and just kind of floated around, but now she and Maud share the left side of the tank. 

Blue is Queen bee and Scarlet tries to upset that every once in a while, but that dynamic seems to shift a lot less than the bottom. Neither of them have claimed territory, they roam around with impunity for the most part. Trixie is the odd one out. She just claimed one corner and the only one who bugs her is Scarlet. But Scarlet just likes to stir the pot. 

No one is overly aggressive, but it is very likely that is because they are from the same spawn or at least spent so much time staring at each other before they shared a tank that they aren't interested in fighting. I made a feeding ring last night to further explore this dynamic so I may have more insight next week too.

*Also, I made the decision to get fewer girls in a larger tank so everyone had room. I have read a lot about how people like to stock 5 to 6 girls in a 10 gallon and call it the minimum. Given how active they are I don't see that working for anyone but the aquariast's ego or seflish desire. There is also the theory of spreading aggression over the tank by stocking a larger number of the same species.

My approach is not about subduing their natural instincts, but giving them space to be who they are.*

I added them into an already established community tank. While the tetras and cories aren't in your face with personality, they have a presence that cannot be ignored and there are enough of them to seem intimidating because they group together in different levels of the tank. So adding fewer girls to a large tank with an established dynamic meant there was a certain level of acquiescence required on their part.

At least. That is what I like to believe 

This is a beautifully entertaining tank. I'm happy to share my experiences


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

It sounds very cool. 
I know what you mean- I feel upset for a day or two every time I loose a fish. When my Oliver died, it was almost a month before I could get another betta for his tank.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> It sounds very cool.
> I know what you mean- I feel upset for a day or two every time I loose a fish. When my Oliver died, it was almost a month before I could get another betta for his tank.


I will just have to pour more love and attention into the beauties that I already have. I won't be getting another girl to replace Vivian. I did think about it, but I also think that it will present itself when the time is right. Maybe one day there will be a little betta girl out there who needs help and then I can be there. For now, my girls are happy the way that they are and I look forward to how this tank grows in. 

Now just to get my CO2 running reliably.

I tried to set it up Tuesday night, but I didn't have enough vinegar which I didn't discover until I was already committed to the project. Then my husband found more of it hiding in a different cupboard (which means he was the one who put away the groceries that time) and by that point it was already a lost cause and I would have to restart. 

Anywho.

That's what's what.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #13 - The Turnaround*

Alright. Well I have beat the bloom and I have another mini update for you. The next big one will be outlining my struggles and my first attempt with CO2 now that it's finally in my hands .

Well.

It was an attempt. 

To start, we will take a tour of my tank as it currently looks, before I get set up and experience a new kind of growth.

Next, I will give you a glance of my newest tank creation.

Finally, we will end with updated colouration pictures for my girls, and mini character profiles. *Spoiler* Scarlet's a little... prima donna. 

*Current FTS*








*Left View*









*Right View*








Ignore the glass. And the nerite eggs. And the fact that I just fed the cories.

Just gloss over the gross tank stuff.

To start, I made a bit of a booboo last night. I changed about 40% of the water because it was due for a bigger change, and I want to get the CO2 going, and because I wanted to replant some stuff. Also I'm trying to rent out a room in my house so I wanted it looking tip top. I also wanted to take pics and...

Well. 

*My mishap*

Dinner was ready midway through the water change. So I stopped before I added the water back which meant the territories for the girls shrunk for about an hour. Which in fish time.

Is a long time. 

There has been drama. More on that after.

Here is some more genius brought to you by spending all my internet time on fish forums.

Airline hose, zip tie, spare suction cup, and an airline connector. Voila.

Home made feeding ring. 










It's actually great because I am able to keep the food from getting trapped in the trees as it's caught in the current, and I'm able to better observe the girls. Also, because I kept the zip tie loose, as the water level rises and drops, for the most the ring stays buoyant. 

However, the tetras have now started hiding in the back right corner, so I feed them after with sinking pellets. So my routine has changed slightly, but it's for the better.

This is where there character profiles start.

*Blue*

She is Fishy 1a. She likes being pet and for the most part when she flares, the other girls turn tail. Literally.










She is also super personable and wants to be pet, and into whatever I am doing when I am elbow deep in the tank.










She doesn't go out of her way to chase, except for Elayne. Seems everyone is picking on her after last nights mishap. She had nowhere to go. I have hides built for them, but even when line of sight was broken everyone kept going for her.


*Elayne*

Sweet little girl, really curious. First to notice any changes and always gets chased of. Definitely bottom fishy. I have taken to feeding her in her own corner after I feed the other girls, so now she is pretty into me too. 










You will notice some nipped fins, and this was all because I didn't fill the water right away. She didn't have anywhere to escape to. Definitely learned my lesson. 

Next time I will let my dinner get cold. 

Additionally while I was siphoning last night, she got to close to the end and almost got sucked in. She got sucked to it on her side. I just about had a heart attack and insta-flashbacks of Vivian. Geez fish. I hope she learned her lesson.


*Trixie*

She's a little loner fish. She likes her corner, and doesn't come out to socialize like the other girls. Middle tier in the hierarchy and Master of her own domain.










She is also having some blue show up in her tail fin, so she is going to colour up beautifully. 


*Maud*

Maud and Elayne were buddy buddy, until my stupidity once again gloriously surfaced. Once the other girls were chasing Elayne I think she figured it was her chance to differentiate herself. So now she is "not-the-bottom-fishy."










She is interested in me only when I am not in the tank. The other 4 will swim around my hand and she will watch them. Sometimes I can pet her too, but she is more into what they are doing than me.



*Scarlet*

Now this little wiener, is Fish 1b.

She waits.

And watches.










And once one of the other girls comes for food or attention she rockets up and chases them off. 

She was so bloated last night because she was intent on ensuring that Elayne got nothing to eat. 

Literally the spoiled child.

She will swim through my fingers, and I think I could probably hoop train her if I bothered because she is always right there when my fingers are in the tank.

But come on.

Swear to God she would eat until she exploded.

I identify with her the most.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey, clever feeding ring. Why didn't I think to use an airline connector, rather than wedge one end into the other? Nice profiles. I really love the scale pattern on your Blue. It would never have occurred to me that pausing in the middle of a water change would shrink their territories and cause strife- yikes!

I've never had a bett who liked to be pet. Old Pinkie would nip at me, and jump out of the water to take food off my fingertip. My current Sam is always curious about tools and hands in the tank- he kind of gets in the way, but if anything touches him he darts off in a flash.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Sneaky Picture Taking*

I got home Sunday after another night away (I just didn't feed anyone this time) and fed everybody and after I went and put some stuff away I walked past the tank and noticed my cories were out from their hide.

So I had to ninja photograph.










Moving really slowly behind my couch.










Cautiously lean over my couch getting closer to my tank.










Eeevvveerrr so much closer.










LOOK AT HOW FAT THEY ARE. NO WONDER THEY NEVER COME OUT, THEY DON'T HAVE TO. 










Now that I have started the feeding ring I can measure the food intake a lot better so I know that everyone is getting enough to eat and not all the food is getting lost in the trees. Which apparently it wasn't given the size of my cories.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Woah, they really are chubby!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> Hey, clever feeding ring. Why didn't I think to use an airline connector, rather than wedge one end into the other? Nice profiles. I really love the scale pattern on your Blue. It would never have occurred to me that pausing in the middle of a water change would shrink their territories and cause strife- yikes!
> 
> I've never had a bett who liked to be pet. Old Pinkie would nip at me, and jump out of the water to take food off my fingertip. My current Sam is always curious about tools and hands in the tank- he kind of gets in the way, but if anything touches him he darts off in a flash.


I didn't think that it would matter but there was a DEFINITIVE shift in dynamics once I came back from dinner and started putting water in. Things seems to have settled now, which is a relief. I really didn't want to set up my ten gallon (because I'm honestly hoping to get it setup to replace my 6 gallon when my husband leaves for work out of town shhhh)

My boys would love the upgrade, and I really think that my halfmoon plakat would enjoy more space because he is so active. My boys are also way more shy than my girls. Sterling is disturbingly attached to his coconut, and Jazz just flits around like a water pixie and flares at my fingers when they enter his tank. 

So. 

You know.

Boys.



JJ09 said:


> Woah, they really are chubby!


Like, huge. I thought it was just when they are egg bound, but now I'm not sure because there was no spawning this last water change. 

Time for a diet.

*looks at self* For all of us methinks.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't remember Jazz. Do you have a pic of him?


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> I don't remember Jazz. Do you have a pic of him?


He is in my divided 6 Gallons from the Edge of Insanity, but photobucket did that thing. I will have to upload some pictures to imgur tonight!


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*The other bettas in my life.*



JJ09 said:


> I don't remember Jazz. Do you have a pic of him?



Here we are, introducing Jazz! Very aptly named by my husband after I had already named him, because as a dumbo betta... his fins... are like...

Jazz hands.

Yeah.



















He is pretty funny and I quite adore him. He is super active though and I would like to give him more space. I think half of a 10 gallon would be lots of room for him, and it gives me some better scaping options than the 6 gallon.

That's for another thread though 

I tried to get him to flare, but apparently he thinks himself too pretty.











Also for those who are curios, here is an updated picture of Sterling!










Look at those gorgeous fins!










He is super happy and his fins are almost back to full length! A definite success story.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello again ladies and gentlefish.

As promised, I am not making you wait as long as last time for an update, however, once again, in true Puriance fashion, this will be rather long winded. Maybe even *GASP*_ technical_ in some places.

Today is the day. I tell you, about my CO2. (Does this mean I’m medium tech? :O)

But before we go there, I’m going to distract you with some pictures of fish. As in. New fish.










I would like you all to meet Bruce Lee, the Silver Flying Fox (my husband named him. He’s apparently the kung-fu fish. The man came into the store with me willingly, so I had to let him name the fish at least. Or maybe he was just keeping an eye on me… Hmmm.)










I bought Bruce Lee as he is within the same genus as the Siamese algae eater, and eats blackbeard algae according to this post. I only had a minor outbreak, and they mostly eat it while it is new. Although it seems he likes to school with tetras as he is a shoaling fish. They are similar in colour so it seems to work. They find him an oddity which leads to interesting interactions.

Also.

When I went to the pet store.

I may have also seen a beautiful little fish. I didn’t purposefully go there to buy her, and I said I wasn’t going to actively try and replace Vivian. 

But.

Well.

Meet Celeste.



















She is beautiful, pearlescent with pink or green or blue sheen. She is also Sassy with a capital ‘s’. She upset the order in the tank almost right away. I saw her in the tank at my LFS, and she was hiding under the plant tray (which is clear) and watching everything that was going on. (My holy grail of fish stores keeps successful sororities in the tanks where they display their tropica plants). So naturally while the associate was bagging Bruce Lee, and someone else noticed how beautiful she was and started talking about her, I got irritated and I asked him to bag her as well.

It is my _proudest_ petty moment.

To begin the acclimation process, I opened the tops of the bags and put both Celeste and Bruce in the breeder box that I have. I figured the girls would take notice and get their curiosity out of the way over a period of time when they couldn’t get at each other. 



















After that I took out all of the girls except Elayne (who is bottom fishy) and filled my water change bucket with tank water (obviously) and put the hammocks in there (I totally forgot to write about the hammocks…)

Craft mesh + zip ties +math =














































Anyways, so they had this nice little bucket while I added Celeste to the tank with Elayne.










Celeste was pretty uninterested in Elayne’s attempts at flaring. After about 10 minutes I added Trixie into the breeder box, then after another 10 minutes I released her and added Maud to the box and released her.










I added Blue and Scarlet to the breeder box together and divided it, and they got to sit there for 45 minutes because at this point I left to go clean my canister filter.










Once again I didn’t take pictures.

Because ew. However, I did a full clean and I shortened my tubing to lessen the slack since I am going to keep my canister where it is. I also did a whole overhaul on the system.










I replaced the cracked quick release valve (kept it as a spare just in case something catastrophic happens. Remember this is a second hand filter), replaced all of the o-rings and my prehensile brush finally came in so I scrubbed out my lily pipes and my tubing. Basically, it’s like new. 

It looks so pretty and clean.










Once that was done I added Scarlet and Blue into the tank and it was relatively non-dramatic.

But now everyone picks on Elayne, so I’m trying to figure out how to convince my husband to let me permanently set up the 10 gallon tank since he hasn’t left for work yet and I want to take Elayne out and keep her on her own on the other side of my 6 gallon divided tank (divided with glass and silicone, therefore no water is shared), and put Jazz in the 10 gallon to himself. *takes a deep breath* I happened to find the perfect side table that is 21” long, and my 10 gallon is 20” long, and it’s made out of solid wood and I just need the guy to email me and then maybe I will divide the 10 gallon too so that I can get another betta as long as I sell the 20 gallon and… this addiction will be the end of me. 

Celeste is buddy buddy with Blue. They both have the front halves on the tank by the feeding ring, one on each side. Celeste is in the stage left corner, and Blue is stage right. Maud is mid-level floater and shares position with Scarlet it seems and Trixie is just a notch above Elayne who is the brunt of everyone’s attention. The sooner I get her out the better. 

One of my Oto’s died. I think it may have been starved out due to the presence of the girls, because since I added them the oto’s are too afraid to come out. Bruce Lee may also be eating all of the algae because he is a glutton. However, he too won’t risk the top of the tank with the girls always standing guard. I have been underfeeding the tank because BruceLee I an opportunistic eater, and won’t eat the Algae up top without reason. So now I have to give him reason. My cories are also starting to have a shape that isn’t just round again. 

Yeah.

Anyways. Now for the moment this post has journal has been trying to get to since I had the 20 gallon tank!
*DIY CO2 on a 29 Gallon Tank*

Didn’t work.

I couldn’t get it to build enough pressure to actually come out of the diffuser and then I ran out of vinegar, and bought more baking soda, and the green hair algae was still getting worse and I just couldn’t be bothered and then I was discouraged and things were happening and I didn’t want to deal with it and spend any more money on it and then I was told I should lift the lights and whine whine whine whine whine…

So apparently my husband had enough of my whining too, so he gave me his 30lb CO2 cylinder with 2 stage regulator that he bought for his home brew system (that he never ended up using.)

 (He is now looking at replacing it which I think means he understands that he won’t be getting it back.)










Sophie doesn’t like being ignored.

Anyways, then he helped me set up the pressurized system to the specifications outline in this post which is INCREDIBLY informative.

Did I also mention that my husband works with pressurized fluid and gas systems and builds hydraulic engines and designs them too?

Yeah.

So we totally McGuyvered the CO2 setup for the interim while we get the rest of the pieces, but we McGuyvered it in a knowledgeable fashion. 










Pressure fit needle valve, and reduction bushings and high pressure line and hose clamps and a host of nit picky things that he told me about that I can’t explain properly and voila!



















We just need a solenoid. Finally got my diffuser hooked up, and the bubble counter is working in fine order (it’s the tropica 3-in-1 diffuser-check valve-bubble counter). I am leaving it on only in the evenings while I am home until I get the solenoid to control it while I’m out. Going to do a water change today as well. Only got it running last night, but that is what’s up.

Now once again, my fine fish folks, you are all caught up!


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

C02 and saltwater- two things I doubt I'll try for a very long time, if ever. Just so much more to learn! and it looks complicated.

Nice hammocks- how much do the girls actually use them? I'm picturing the top-ranking fish having exclusive rights... is it like that

But- if you take Elayne out, won't another female just become the bottom of the pecking order? _some_one is always going to be on the bottom rung...


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> C02 and saltwater- two things I doubt I'll try for a very long time, if ever. Just so much more to learn! and it looks complicated.
> 
> Nice hammocks- how much do the girls actually use them? I'm picturing the top-ranking fish having exclusive rights... is it like that
> 
> But- if you take Elayne out, won't another female just become the bottom of the pecking order? _some_one is always going to be on the bottom rung...



I was content to go with the DIY CO2 for awhile, and maybe get one of the mini things. Less to go wrong. But my husband has worked with the cylinders extensively and knows what he is doing, so I was very content to let him help me. I think it would be way too much to work out technically on my own, even if I can understand the theory behind it.

Totally agree with the saltwater though.

Yikes. 

You would be right about Blue having first pick. I have 3 hammocks in there though, and they get use regularly to break line of sight. Only Blue sits for long periods of time in one exclusively. In my little tank, Sterling practically LIVES in his. For a grand investment of $1.29 and a couple of zip ties, it's worth it to me for sure.

They like to rocket through and chase each other through them which is hilarious.

Also, in theory yes, there always needs to be a bottom fish. However, at times she gets chased off from even coming up for air. I feel like the negative attention is so pointed, that she can never escape it and that isn't what i want. I think the balance of 5 with this group is great. My only other option would be to add a 7th female and I don't know that I am willing to risk that and have her fall another peg. 

Some days I come out and I don't see her at all while the lights are on and she isn't getting any food. I feel as though it is more than just her being bottom fish, and straight up bullying by all. If it doesn't change anything I can always add her in again, but I think she may be happier on her own too. 

Hard to tell, but just my thoughts on the matter


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

So I got my wish. 

Elayne was hiding vertical in some moss when I got home yesterday, and very lethargic. I think she may have gotten beaten up while I was at work.

So I set to work quickly setting up my 10 gallon and threw in some water wysteria and helanthium (because that was all that needed clipping). Did it all quite quickly because I also had to wash the tank since the guy who had it last let it get disgusting. 

I managed to find the last of my soil, and layered it on the bottom underneath some pool filter sand and black sand while my husband wasn't looking. 

I drained the one side of my desk tank that had Jazz in it and filled it up with new water so I could put Elayne in there. Partly because it's shallower than the 10, and also because there is a lot of stuff for her to rest on in there.

I tossed Jazz into the 10 gallon and watched him happily. 

My husband looks at me and says "he's going to live there forever isn't he?"

He knows me so well.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Any updates? how's your bettas all doing


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

*Update #13 - A Lapse in Time*

Well, as promised @JJ09, here we are. The update I promised you. I'm afraid it is going to be quite long, rather sad, and maybe even inappropriately funny at times. 

To start, there are no more girls left. Blue was the last hold out in the tank and she suffered the same fate as Vivian by getting sucked into the skimmer of death.

Before picture of the tank, around a month or two after the last update:










After Elayne was sequestered she unfortunately died of her injuries. She was followed by Scarlet, and I had to separate my girls. 

Here enters the next temporary tank that I have just taken down two nights ago.










This tank has change greatly over 6 months. It is a 10 gallon divided tank, which had a crack along the back. I sealed the crack with silicone, and let it cure for 24 hours before doing a 24 hour leak test. During this time I made hides out of river rocks (as I am want to do) and my mother had come to visit and found a stash behind my home, which means that I no longer even have to leave my yard for rocks. 










I'm not sure that this is a good thing, but it is certainly convenient. I used aquarium silicone and ingenuity, and put the filter together.

The heater was place in the middle and a sponge filter on either side, to ensure that there was enough water movement.

I ended up have to rehome Maud because she was incredibly aggressive, and this divided tank was replacing my desk tank which was the little 6 gallon tank. 

After this tank was set up, Trixie started exhibiting signs of dropsy. The stress of moving, and constant battle really had taken its toll. It was another loss that was oncoming but like every girl before her I had to give it my best shot.

She started to recover, but I treated the whole tank.

Celeste was eggbound and died. Trixie clung to life. She met the same end as Vivian, while I cried at each drop.

I'm still not sure I made the right decision.

Only Blue was left.










She lived happily in this 10 gallon tank on her own. I got her some pygmy cories which flourished in the heavily planted tank.










Sterling moved into the other 10 gallon in my living room when the girls were put into this tank, and Jazz became the king of his 29 gallon castle.










Mini summary so far:

At this point I have 3 tanks. 2 10 gallons, and my 29.

Around this time My local petsmart has a sale, my husband is out of the country for work, and I snag an easily hideable 2.5 gallon all in 1 tank for a hospital tank.

2 days later, in a different store for "pet food" I find this guy:










He has an obvious eye deformity, and a tumour on his back fin. I had this little hospital tank at home and I knew that if I didn't take him, he was going to die. Either in that little cup, or when he starves because someone isn't going to know how to feed him when he is fully blind.

When I got home and setup the tank, I put Sterling in the 2.5 because he was having a hard time with his fins in the 10 gallon.










The now aptly named Cecil (blind in latin), went into the 10 gallon and I started teaching him where to eat through routine, and tapping. 










Cecil is a funny fish. He doesn't swim much, he is super calm. He is also now completely blind, and must always be touching something. When I change his water he pouts for a good 20 minutes before he moves again. He doesn't appreciate change, and is the only betta I have that doesn't immediately murder shrimp. (I'm _fairly_ certain it's because he can't see them.)










This was lovely and stable for a couple of months. No drama no nothing. The blissful perfect tests and aging tanks was finally starting to seem like a reality.

Then the specter of that [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored]ed pipe arose, and took Jazz from my 29 gallon tank. My husband found him lodged in the turn of the intake pipe as the filter floss I had plugged it with had gotten sucked into the canister filter.

Jazz was gone.

I moved Blue into the big tank and happened on another pet store neglect story. This little boy came home with me the day after Jazz died as I was very distraught at the thought of going home to an empty tank.










I bought a small silk plant as I found him on my lunch break and took him back to the office with me. I didn't want to leave him exposed on my desk. Apparently he had been there the longest because he was just... plain. An ugly little brown veiltail that nobody wanted. 

Once I got him home I put Blue into the murderous 29 gallon tank, and dropped Floyd into the "temporary" 10 gallon. Where he transformed and earned his only somewhat ironic name, "Pretty Boy Floyd".










Once he had some light and heat, and space, he revealed orange fins with specks and blue/green eyes.










I thought I had locked down the skimmer and put a cotton mesh over the intake and tied it down, and again in one of my strokes of brilliance, I ultimately failed another fish.

Blue met the same fate as Jazz, and Vivian.

So now begins the dismantling of tanks. 

I can't do it anymore. I can't keep making the mistakes and have innocent fish suffer for it. The cories are fat and breeding constantly, the tetras growing and beautiful, shimmering in the light, and Bruce Lee the reticulated Silver Flying Fox, is happily keeping my BBA at bay.

Why do I keep losing bettas to this damn skimmer?

This time, my brilliance finally connected with logic, and I cut the craft mesh to size and melded it to the skimmer. So it will never breakdown like cotton, get sucked in like filter floss, and it doesn't matter if it sinks or not, because no one can get sucked all the way into the filter.

So now begins the process of decided which tanks are going and which are staying, and minimizing the amount of care i have.

Between my job, university, my husband, my dog, my elderly cat, penchant for video games and just general chores, I could feel myself becoming stretched far too thin. 

I started treating the desk tank like a growout tank with the intention of splitting the living room 10 gallon for Cecil and Sterling since neither of them really swim that much given their.... physical difficulties. That would cut out two whole tanks from my maintenance routine and allow me to have an extra 10 gallon for a hospital tank should I need it. And it was really only meant to be temporary.

Floyd moved into the 29 gallon tank, where he reigns supreme. Not the least of which because of his penchant for chasing the pygmy cories around his 10 gallon. Sterling lived briefly in the desk 10 gallon tank while I let plants growout so I could replant the living room 10 gallon with more than just wysteria. The marineland light of that kit is low light, at best, and clearly does not cover 1/3 of the overall tank.

And then...

And then I got permission, to bring a tank into my office at work. I was instructed to find a colourful betta to bring in.

And instead...

I found my dream betta.

Meet BeautiPhil. The pastel halfmoon dumbo betta.










I will be making a separate journal for his tank setup. But he is most certainly beautiPhil.

So, here is my 29 as it currently is. My other 10 gallon will get its own journal as well, as it has now been divided and planted and both Sterling and Cecil happily cohabitate with pygmy cories, and Phil maintains his place of honour on my desk tank (where I spend MOST of my time at home).


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

That's one sad update, with a nice twist for the end. I have to ask: why won't you just get rid of the killer skimmer? I mean it's not like a skimmer is something you absolutely need, it just helps a little. And this one is a serial killer.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

nel said:


> That's one sad update, with a nice twist for the end. I have to ask: why won't you just get rid of the killer skimmer? I mean it's not like a skimmer is something you absolutely need, it just helps a little. And this one is a serial killer.


This is very true. However, the biggest thing is the way that my tank is set up with the branches, even with the additional sponge filter in the corner, there is not enough surface movement. This lead to an outbreak of hair algae in the moss, which I have replaced and manage with Bruce Lee. Although I am considering getting him some more help as the tank is understocked. 

I'm typing this on mobile, so I had to attach the pics this time, but as you can see, I have finally figured out a viable solution. I do have another glass intake pipe but that snapped given a mishap with a snail last year. 

The plasticized mesh won't break down and it cut it to size, but the holes are still enough for small particles to.move through without clogging it. 

The biggest problem is that just behind the skimmer is a very calm spot of water where the bettas like to hang out to sleep which is where I think I overlooked the behaviour. 

I made the wrong excuses and the fish paid the price. So as it is now, I think I have finally found the right and proper solution, and not just the easy one.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

puriance said:


> This is very true. However, the biggest thing is the way that my tank is set up with the branches, even with the additional sponge filter in the corner, there is not enough surface movement. This lead to an outbreak of hair algae in the moss, which I have replaced and manage with Bruce Lee. Although I am considering getting him some more help as the tank is understocked.
> 
> I'm typing this on mobile, so I had to attach the pics this time, but as you can see, I have finally figured out a viable solution. I do have another glass intake pipe but that snapped given a mishap with a snail last year.
> 
> ...


Usually I would say "get a powerhead and throw out the skimmer", but for a betta to stand high flow might be impossible. I had to switch my two bettas, because AC10 in a 27 litres tank was too strong for one of them, good thing the other one can handle it.
It's great that you found a permanent solution to keep the skimmer safe!


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm sorry I asked you to dewll on those sad memories. At least you still have a few of them. I'm glad of Floyd- he turned out to be a pretty fish. I love the blue eyes and fin trim. Please post more pics of him! 

I feel the same way about otos that you have about bettas.... I just cannot keep those fish thriving, and I won't ever get any more. I have one lone survivor- he seems to do ok with the cories but I feel so sad sometimes when I look at him and know he'll never have more oto companions....

Anyway, glad you found a solution. I get frustrated with filtration issues sometimes- it's harmed a few of my fish, too... maybe someday you can put another betta in there- or something else pretty.


----------



## puriance (Feb 19, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> I'm sorry I asked you to dewll on those sad memories. At least you still have a few of them. I'm glad of Floyd- he turned out to be a pretty fish. I love the blue eyes and fin trim. Please post more pics of him!
> 
> I feel the same way about otos that you have about bettas.... I just cannot keep those fish thriving, and I won't ever get any more. I have one lone survivor- he seems to do ok with the cories but I feel so sad sometimes when I look at him and know he'll never have more oto companions....
> 
> Anyway, glad you found a solution. I get frustrated with filtration issues sometimes- it's harmed a few of my fish, too... maybe someday you can put another betta in there- or something else pretty.


Floyd is actually the betta inhabitant for this home! He is the best swimmer of all my bettas, so he can deal with the flow of the canister, and since I am sure the skimmer is no long an axe murderer, this is where he is going to stay.

However, I did manage to get some pics of him for you. Don't mind the algae, I finally have my snail problem under control which means my glass gets dirty.



















He doesn't like my phone










He is a beautiful fish, and I'm glad no one else wanted him! One of those things where timing just works out. I'm more partial to halfmoons and deltas, because of their tails (obviously), but his colours are super unique.

I'm going to do a big filter clean this weekend on all my tanks, so I will document that too for the 29 and hopefully start on one of my other journals.


----------

